# A thread worthy of the bar.....



## DeeS

Works for me........lets have a new place right here in the womens forum for us gals that were always over in the Ville. :nod:


----------



## absolutecool

Since you are a mod I guess that pretty much cinches the deal...POOF...we have a women's bar thread!!


----------



## CountryWoman

:chortle: Good idea and we will get the :whip: out if the guys come over to much

Morning ladies:wave3:


----------



## absolutecool

*some pics for the thread*

Some pics for the bar...


----------



## CountryWoman

:thumb: nice pics:nod::tea:


----------



## DeeS

CountryWoman said:


> :chortle: Good idea and we will get the :whip: out if the guys come over to much
> 
> Morning ladies:wave3:


Oh good deal!! We can break out that :whip: at anytime. :nod: 

Morning Trina, how ya doin?


----------



## camoprincess

*The bar.....*

Okay ladies, I am new to AT so I am not sure what the bar is? Fill me in and I will be glad to join in.


----------



## Miss Pink

They seriously took away M'Ville???? wow i used to go there for a laugh.

I never did visit the bar.

The Canadian's still have Mapleville, not quite as exciting as the 'Ville but still there. You can always go and join Frency and Spot there. LOL


----------



## CountryWoman

DeeS said:


> Oh good deal!! We can break out that :whip: at anytime. :nod:
> 
> Morning Trina, how ya doin?


 I am doing good, sore today to much lifting yesterday . . and I need to go feed soon dang oat hay bales are over a 100pds. :faint: we shall see if I actually feed today or not



camoprincess said:


> Okay ladies, I am new to AT so I am not sure what the bar is? Fill me in and I will be glad to join in.


 The "bar" was in the section of AT called Mutantville. A hang out and visit kind of place alot of people checked into every time we logged in . . .I think it is a great kind place to have here:nod: to talk about or day or whatever without starting(or derailing:lol another thread:wink:


----------



## ohioB75wife

Hey girls, I'm new to this site also. I had read Mutantville yesterday and had even posted on it. Went this morning and couldn't find it? This sounds like a good place to hang out....just us girls


----------



## absolutecool

ohioB75wife said:


> Hey girls, I'm new to this site also. I had read Mutantville yesterday and had even posted on it. Went this morning and couldn't find it? This sounds like a good place to hang out....just us girls


I think it is back...some kind of punishment for the men behaving badly or something. I do think this will be kind of cool to have our own place to come hang out and let our hair down and maybe have a :darkbeer: or two or three...

Come one, come all...the women's bar is officially open for business!!:cheers::set1_draught2:

I love those smileys!!


----------



## z28melissa

The bar is gone?! Didn't even notice... I didn't visit much (probably a good thing lol). 

But I like this idea


----------



## aj1785

I love the pics!


----------



## Archry Princess

I hope there is wine here at this bar!! :roll:


----------



## CountryWoman

Of course:wink: I prefer :cocktail: myself:lol: but . . .


----------



## CountryWoman

And for a "whine" whomever created 3 tie hay that weighs more then 100pds is my enemy:frusty: 119pds average:doh: like I can really load a bunch of those(I got 3 and that is all they get today)


----------



## absolutecool

I prefer this but whatever is being passed around will do!!


----------



## O'Gnaw

:darkbeer:


----------



## O'Gnaw

Wine, we usually have at least a few bottles - and we always have great coffee!


----------



## ladysedge

Uhhhhhhhh!!!!! I LOVE Crown and water.....I am so happy I found this bar.:darkbeer:

Thanks for sharing all of the awesome pictures.....one of these days I will figure all of this computer picture posting stuff out:smile:


----------



## TexasHuntinGirl

all I can say is WAH HOOOOO what a great idea!!!!!!!!


----------



## canam

Those are some great pics. OGnaw, that's a beautiful flower pic! 

Here is a pic of my 14 week old baby! He's a Jack Russell named Little Man. The other three are of a painted bunting that dropped by for a day. They are truly a wonderous little creature that God has provided for us to enjoy.

I like my coffee with a little Kona and vanilla with Cinnamon creme Coffee Mate.


----------



## DeeS

CountryWoman said:


> And for a "whine" whomever created 3 tie hay that weighs more then 100pds is my enemy:frusty: 119pds average:doh: like I can really load a bunch of those(I got 3 and that is all they get today)


Ummmm, I'll trade ya?!?!?! I still have to go and get my boys hay. It averages out to be about 120lbs bales! 



absolutecool said:


> I prefer this but whatever is being passed around will do!!


I second that one Shanna!! Yummy!


----------



## Alpha Doe

For all the moms that have little ones at home...soon they will be grown and fly away, only to come back home when your used to the idea of husband and wife. They're back!
My two kids 23 and 21...











For all you critter gitters...










This years cone flowers...


----------



## JAG

I prefer Boulevard wheat with orange.










and i like my hay this way:


----------



## absolutecool

Well I am glad that I have finally created a thread that is cool and a fun place to hang out. We can talk about whatever we want, whenever we want without any worries of ridicule from others...

It is after 8 o'clock so I think I am gonna go eat and go to bed on a full stomach, ah...life after 40!!!


----------



## DeeS

JAG said:


> I prefer Boulevard wheat with orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i like my hay this way:


Like your hay what way??? :noidea:


----------



## CountryWoman

DeeS said:


> Ummmm, I'll trade ya?!?!?! I still have to go and get my boys hay. It averages out to be about 120lbs bales!
> 
> 
> 
> I second that one Shanna!! Yummy!


Are hay prices down or up in your area:noidea: I was happy ours was less this year but still expensive and like I can really tell the difference of 1 pound . .except maybe from my scale


----------



## CountryWoman

Good morning all:tea: It is my kiddos first day of school . .I am pretty glad:lol: and sad all at the same time . .where did summer go:noidea: Hope everyone wakes up to a wonderful day ahead:nod:


----------



## camoprincess

*the bar*

Well ladies - I am glad I found this place too!

I prefer tequilla but since I can only handle a few shots without getting out of hand I switch around alot, fuzzy navels, beer, wine, peachtree schnapps and Mt. Dew. Just bring it on:darkbeer:

I am getting ready to start my work day but could sure use a shot of that tequilla in my coffee this morning:ranger:

I will definitely be frequenting this bar on a regular basis:smile:


----------



## DeeS

CountryWoman said:


> Are hay prices down or up in your area:noidea: I was happy ours was less this year but still expensive and like I can really tell the difference of 1 pound . .except maybe from my scale


Prices are down a little bit here. Its just hard to come up with that chunk of change all at once!


----------



## JAG

DeeS said:


> Like your hay what way??? :noidea:


pic didnt work, sorry.. how about this way?


----------



## JAG

absolutecool said:


> It is after 8 o'clock so I think I am gonna go eat and go to bed on a full stomach, ah...life after 40!!!


Hey, I use to do that and now look at me! :mg:


----------



## DeeS

JAG said:


> pic didnt work, sorry.. how about this way?


Oh my! I couldn't feed those. :nono:


----------



## CountryWoman

DeeS said:


> Oh my! I couldn't feed those. :nono:


Hmmm nope I don't like those kind either:lol: we feed either small bales or the big rectangular bales athat are like 3ftx4ft by 8ft long. Those are handy no man handling them just the backhoe That is my kind of "feeding" but the hay trailer was already in use somewhere else yesterday


----------



## CountryWoman

DeeS said:


> Prices are down a little bit here. Its just hard to come up with that chunk of change all at once!


How very true!


----------



## DeeS

CountryWoman said:


> Hmmm nope I don't like those kind either:lol: we feed either small bales or the big rectangular bales athat are like 3ftx4ft by 8ft long. Those are handy no man handling them just the backhoe That is my kind of "feeding" but the hay trailer was already in use somewhere else yesterday


Just the small ones here. Have no way of packin those big ole things around. :nono: And with just one horse, the small ones are good enough. :nod:


----------



## JAG

we use one of these to haul the hay:











and one of these to put it in. A 1,000 bale will last a couple weeks.


----------



## CountryWoman

JAG said:


> we use one of these to haul the hay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one of these to put it in. A 1,000 bale will last a couple weeks.


Depends how many head you have:lol: but those bale feeders are handy for feeding round bales. Pretty much all the farmers out here have went to rectangular bales . . .they sure are easier to haul a load home:nod: and stack up to tarp


----------



## DeeS

I've seen both before.........but those would be a huge waste for me. If I had more horses, it could be worth it. I think most of it would get stomped into the mud and snow come winter/spring time. :nod:


----------



## CountryWoman

DeeS said:


> Just the small ones here. Have no way of packin those big ole things around. :nono: And with just one horse, the small ones are good enough. :nod:


Hmmm I love having more then one horse . .there are 4 of us in the family . .but I would "love" the feed bill for only one horse . . . . and no cattle:chortle: . . .but God willing that will NEVER happen:wink:


----------



## CountryWoman

DeeS said:


> I've seen both before.........but those would be a huge waste for me. If I had more horses, it could be worth it. I think most of it would get stomped into the mud and snow come winter/spring time. :nod:


Those feeders help keep it up out of the way from getting stomped all over:thumb: but if you just set it out without that it would get trampled and there would be quiet a bit of waste


----------



## DeeS

CountryWoman said:


> Hmmm I love having more then one horse . .there are 4 of us in the family . .but I would "love" the feed bill for only one horse . . . . and no cattle:chortle: . . .but God willing that will NEVER happen:wink:





CountryWoman said:


> Those feeders help keep it up out of the way from getting stomped all over:thumb: but if you just set it out without that it would get trampled and there would be quiet a bit of waste


Its nice having just the one. Not real sure how he would do with another horse with him. :noidea:
I just can't see leaving hay in there with him 24/7. When I was riding him hard, I would do it in a heartbeat........but not now. :nono: Gotta keep the weight down since he foundered on me last year about this time. :nod:


----------



## JAG

mine come and go, eat when they want, never had a problem with founder on hay. 
My horse pasture is a 15 miles away and on dirt roads, so this works best for us. Three horses there, and there's never any waste, when its time to put out a new one just flip the hay ring over the bale and your good to go.
our winters are alot milder than yours Dee... so mine dont get grained daily, but the are used to it and do fine.


----------



## absolutecool

Well changing the subject....tomorrow is my trip to the hospital for an ultrasound. We shall see what comes next.


----------



## CountryWoman

absolutecool said:


> Well changing the subject....tomorrow is my trip to the hospital for an ultrasound. We shall see what comes next.


Hope you hear the news you want:wink: Doctors offices aren't my favorite place:lol:


----------



## JAG

absolutecool said:


> Well changing the subject....tomorrow is my trip to the hospital for an ultrasound. We shall see what comes next.


i hope its good news! :hug:


----------



## CountryWoman

Just about time for a :cocktail: something with a kick:lol: not even 3 yet:chortle: but I feel like I may need it . . lots of lighting:fear: one fire on a neighbors so far . .out for now . . hopefully no more:hail:


----------



## jkcerda

CountryWoman said:


> :chortle: Good idea and we will get the :whip: out if the guys come over to much
> 
> Morning ladies:wave3:


I love Getting :whip:


----------



## CountryWoman

jkcerda said:


> I love Getting :whip:


:brick: okay now you have "posted" so go back to the bar:wink:


----------



## MsEMSarcher

Good Luck tomorrow Shanna.....I wish I was smart enough to post pictures on this dang site.....I'd show ya'll my "babies" and purty flowers!!!!! sigh....oh well....should a finished college!


----------



## CountryWoman

MsEMSarcher said:


> Good Luck tomorrow Shanna.....I wish I was smart enough to post pictures on this dang site.....I'd show ya'll my "babies" and purty flowers!!!!! sigh....oh well....should a finished college!


I sent ya a pm . . .maybe that will help . . but sometimes I am not that "clear" I am always trying to tell the hubby how to do something and getting him more confused then when he started:chortle:


----------



## camoprincess

absolutecool said:


> Well changing the subject....tomorrow is my trip to the hospital for an ultrasound. We shall see what comes next.


Good luck! Hope everything is okay!

Well today was a :thumbs_do day at work. I have a set of triplets that are 17 1 boy and 2 girls, well one of my girls has been going to work with me the last two weeks and doing some work for my boss, she knew I was having a bad day and texted her brother and sister who were home and they were so sweet, they had me a fuzzy navel and a shot of tequilla ready when I got home.:darkbeer::banana:

Hopefully tomorrow is better but if not, at least I have something great to look forward to


----------



## absolutecool

Well I got my new to me bow set up this afternoon and at 49 pounds with a 27 inch draw and 250 gr arrow I was shootin 291!!! Amazing!!! I have never had to say I gotta turn my bow down to slow it down...SWEET!!!


----------



## MsEMSarcher

Ok...here it goes Here's my Suki with her favorite toy








And here's Mika with her favorite toy (walmart sack)









These are our "babies" both are pekingese.

Thanks for the help Trina....


----------



## JAG

camoprincess said:


> Good luck! Hope everything is okay!
> 
> Well today was a :thumbs_do day at work. I have a set of triplets that are 17 1 boy and 2 girls, well one of my girls has been going to work with me the last two weeks and doing some work for my boss, she knew I was having a bad day and texted her brother and sister who were home and they were so sweet, they had me a fuzzy navel and a shot of tequilla ready when I got home.:darkbeer::banana:
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow is better but if not, at least I have something great to look forward to


That was soo thoughtful! I had one of those days too, met my daughter (21) at the casino sportsbar for a drink and loaded fries, she knew i needed to vent.. thank God for good kids!


----------



## CountryWoman

MsEMSarcher said:


> Ok...here it goes Here's my Suki with her favorite toy
> View attachment 620250
> 
> 
> And here's Mika with her favorite toy (walmart sack)
> 
> View attachment 620252
> 
> 
> These are our "babies" both are pekingese.
> 
> Thanks for the help Trina....


How cute:wink: 

So glad I didn't confuse ya and I actually helped:lol:


----------



## CountryWoman

absolutecool said:


> Well I got my new to me bow set up this afternoon and at 49 pounds with a 27 inch draw and 250 gr arrow I was shootin 291!!! Amazing!!! I have never had to say I gotta turn my bow down to slow it down...SWEET!!!


Oh boy a new bow It was my "turn" for a new bow this year but that is not looking so good . . .by kid grew . . .a bunch and has completely grown out of his .. . . .so I guess the bow budget is going to him this year . . .I am glad he loves it(he is 8) . . .but on the selfish side of me


----------



## CountryWoman

JAG said:


> That was soo thoughtful! I had one of those days too, met my daughter (21) at the casino sportsbar for a drink and loaded fries, she knew i needed to vent.. thank God for good kids!


Hmmm drinking, venting, and fries . . .and maybe a little gambling sounds great to me:thumb:


----------



## JAG

CountryWoman said:


> Hmmm drinking, venting, and fries . . .and maybe a little gambling sounds great to me:thumb:


just a little, i'm not a gambler at all.. but i won $6 on the penny slots in under a minute, cashed out and bought a rum & coke with it.


----------



## Miss Pink

I was over at a friends today come home and our dog had spread the garbage all over the kitchen and part of the livingroom.... I was so ticked he almost died. Of course he never does it to the other half, only me!!!! He also knew he was bad he didn't even come to greet me. I calmed down after an hour and let him come back out of the bedroom.


----------



## camoprincess

*The bar*

Well ladies, I hope that we all have a better day today. I brought my Ativan to work just in case!

The boss is awesome but the senior accountant under him thinks she runs the show and she hates it when he and I work together on a project - kind of hard not to seeing as I am his assistant - so much petty drama - I get enough drama at home with 2 17 year old daughters I don't need it at work from a 32 year old woman.

Have a great day all - goin to get some coffee


----------



## CricketKiller

absolutecool said:


> Well I got my new to me bow set up this afternoon and at 49 pounds with a 27 inch draw and 250 gr arrow I was shootin 291!!! Amazing!!! I have never had to say I gotta turn my bow down to slow it down...SWEET!!!


I hate to talk shop at the bar, but what arrows and grain tips are you shooting? I'd love to speed my bow up some.


camoprincess-- it sounds like you need to give your kids a raise in their allowance!!!


----------



## CountryWoman

CricketKiller said:


> I hate to talk shop at the bar, but what arrows and grain tips are you shooting? I'd love to speed my bow up some.
> 
> 
> camoprincess-- it sounds like you need to give your kids a raise in their allowance!!!


Ah the bar is for EVERYTHING even tweaking our setups:lol: 

:banana: it is Raining right now:cheer2: I am hoping it keeps it up ALL day


----------



## alpinebowoman

CountryWoman said:


> Ah the bar is for EVERYTHING even tweaking our setups:lol:
> 
> :banana: it is Raining right now:cheer2: I am hoping it keeps it up ALL day


Send the rain North!!!! It is hot in Utah! We need some rain!


----------



## absolutecool

CricketKiller said:


> I hate to talk shop at the bar, but what arrows and grain tips are you shooting? I'd love to speed my bow up some.
> 
> 
> camoprincess-- it sounds like you need to give your kids a raise in their allowance!!!


That is the cool thing about this being a ladies bar...we can talk about whatever we want....

I am shooting gold tip ultralight 600's with 80 grain tips....Amazing cause I have never had to slow a bow down before!!! WooHoo


----------



## JAG

absolutecool said:


> That is the cool thing about this being a ladies bar...we can talk about whatever we want....
> 
> I am shooting gold tip ultralight 600's with 80 grain tips....Amazing cause I have never had to slow a bow down before!!! WooHoo


i shot those too, exactly the same.. i'm a 27" draw too.. these arrows fly really good!


----------



## CountryWoman

alpinebowoman said:


> Send the rain North!!!! It is hot in Utah! We need some rain!


Ummm . . I think I am going to try and "keep" it for awhile we haven't had our monsoons at all this year and I am hoping this may just be it . .or at least better then the "nothing" we have got so far . . I will hope that some differnt clouds come yoru way:lol:


----------



## alpinebowoman

CountryWoman said:


> Ummm . . I think I am going to try and "keep" it for awhile we haven't had our monsoons at all this year and I am hoping this may just be it . .or at least better then the "nothing" we have got so far . . I will hope that some differnt clouds come yoru way:lol:


Oh wow! Sounds like you need the rain too! 
We will hope for something else! :smile:


----------



## CountryWoman

alpinebowoman said:


> Oh wow! Sounds like you need the rain too!
> We will hope for something else! :smile:


Yes everyone seems to be missin rain on this side of the country:thumb: We got like no rain in July:sad: but . . .I am still optimistic:chortle: it changed plans for the weekend but that is okay . . .We were going to work cattle and wean calves but with it wet and muddy we don't want to do that now . . but definatly worth puttin off for rain:lol:


----------



## alpinebowoman

CountryWoman said:


> Yes everyone seems to be missin rain on this side of the country:thumb: We got like no rain in July:sad: but . . .I am still optimistic:chortle: it changed plans for the weekend but that is okay . . .We were going to work cattle and wean calves but with it wet and muddy we don't want to do that now . . but definatly worth puttin off for rain:lol:


We had a pretty wet July. But it seems like it has been such a long time! 
Yes, that doesn't sound like fun to do in the rain!


----------



## absolutecool

Ok, I am gonna post pics of my new hunting bow, got it all pimped except for a peep...


----------



## absolutecool

Lesson1...don't sneeze when you are trying to post pics....lol


Ok, Ross Carnivore 34...26.5 inch draw...I don't know the rest except it is shooting 235 I think. Fast enough to whack and stack!!


----------



## BMurph

*Very First Post*

Ok ladies, this is my very first post on here. I have been reading and enjoying your post. Dh bow hunts and we both gun hunt but this year I just think it is unfair that he gets to hunt longer and earlier than I do!! I have never drawn a bow back much less shot one. You are all my heroines! Hopefully I will have it all figured out by Oct. 1st.


----------



## camoprincess

BMurph said:


> Ok ladies, this is my very first post on here. I have been reading and enjoying your post. Dh bow hunts and we both gun hunt but this year I just think it is unfair that he gets to hunt longer and earlier than I do!! I have never drawn a bow back much less shot one. You are all my heroines! Hopefully I will have it all figured out by Oct. 1st.


Don't worry - last year was my first year - for some reason I always found an excuse not to practice and I didn't get a deer but, this year is totally different - I have been practicing like crazy it is addicting. If you get set up and practice you will be just fine. :smile: Good Luck


----------



## lizard

*Howdy!*

Hey,
I just had to check y'all out! A special place for the girls! Cool!
I will tell you about me, then you can decide! F 50+ Barebow Champion at Target Nationals (Hamilton, OH)! I have 5 horses, three english setters, one has started agility training and has taken right to it, pretty cool! I'll have to figure how to post pics of the dogs, and horses! Too much work, not enough help! A husband, an 11 year old son, 25+ acre farm, I do the yeomans share of the work, but love every minute of it.
Washing machine broke the Monday before Target Nationals :thumbs_do
Hoping to get it fixed tomorrow! Do you have any idea, how bad it is when you NEED clothes washed and don't wnat to do the whole deal by hand! EEEWWWW! Anyway, I am patient!
Thanks for starting this place, I think it is a great idea! But how do you know if the men aren't checking in!!!???:mg:

Motto: Always smile becasue nobody knows what you are REALLY thinking!


----------



## CountryWoman

BMurph said:


> Ok ladies, this is my very first post on here. I have been reading and enjoying your post. Dh bow hunts and we both gun hunt but this year I just think it is unfair that he gets to hunt longer and earlier than I do!! I have never drawn a bow back much less shot one. You are all my heroines! Hopefully I will have it all figured out by Oct. 1st.


:welcomesign: Just keep practicing and Oct. 1st will be here before you know it:nod: Glad you are joining us!


lizard said:


> Hey,
> I just had to check y'all out! A special place for the girls! Cool!
> I will tell you about me, then you can decide! F 50+ Barebow Champion at Target Nationals (Hamilton, OH)! I have 5 horses, three english setters, one has started agility training and has taken right to it, pretty cool! I'll have to figure how to post pics of the dogs, and horses! Too much work, not enough help! A husband, an 11 year old son, 25+ acre farm, I do the yeomans share of the work, but love every minute of it.
> Washing machine broke the Monday before Target Nationals :thumbs_do
> Hoping to get it fixed tomorrow! Do you have any idea, how bad it is when you NEED clothes washed and don't wnat to do the whole deal by hand! EEEWWWW! Anyway, I am patient!
> Thanks for starting this place, I think it is a great idea! But how do you know if the men aren't checking in!!!???:mg:
> 
> Motto: Always smile becasue nobody knows what you are REALLY thinking!


Hmmm okay :cheer2: for horses(we have quiet a few too) . . .:cheer2: for kids(I have 2) . . .:frusty: for the washing machine breaking or any appliance that happens way to often to me! I hate it when that happens

Oh the men do check in we just "throw" them out if they get out of line and overall they are real good about what they post in here which isn't often:nod: This place was one of the main reasons I joined AT years ago


----------



## tn_huntress

absolutecool said:


> I think it is back...some kind of punishment for the men behaving badly or something. I do think this will be kind of cool to have our own place to come hang out and let our hair down and maybe have a :darkbeer: or two or three...
> 
> Come one, come all...the women's bar is officially open for business!!:cheers::set1_draught2:
> 
> I love those smileys!!


You can't handle 3 lol!


----------



## tn_huntress

absolutecool said:


> I prefer this but whatever is being passed around will do!!




It's more like this:


----------



## CricketKiller

Finally Friday!!! Anyone got some Bailey's for my Coffee???

ABS- Thanks for the info on your arrows! I'd love to my my Equalizer go as fast as possible. I think i'm going to stick with my Easton Carbon Storms this year and my 100gr tips (weighs about 350 total) but after hunting season I'm planning on changing things up a bit!


----------



## absolutecool

CricketKiller said:


> Finally Friday!!! Anyone got some Bailey's for my Coffee???
> 
> ABS- Thanks for the info on your arrows! I'd love to my my Equalizer go as fast as possible. I think i'm going to stick with my Easton Carbon Storms this year and my 100gr tips (weighs about 350 total) but after hunting season I'm planning on changing things up a bit!


Yeah, you should be able to get the equalizer smokin.....they are fast bows for sure. We will get it up to speed for sure!!


----------



## Tn.Hoytshooter

First time I have posted in the "bar". Have had a nice time reading everything. Makes me :smile:. So glad it is Friday, and tournament time tomorrow! Which is what I always look forward to all week. Hope you ladies all had a great week!


----------



## Huntergirla

I wanted to say HELLO TO ALL this is the first time I have posted in the bar as well but its friday and I wanted a drink! :darkbeer:


----------



## absolutecool

Well gather round folks....I reckon it's time to serve...:set1_draught2: since it is Friday it is never to early to start drinking :darkbeer::cheers: I am by no means a big drinker, I think the only time I throw back a few is at the gatherings at shoots but I do enjoy my :darkbeer: and I do enjoy checking out these smileys :thumbs_up

Let's all have a great day :RockOn: and see how much havoc we can reak on the world :angel: I am noticing that we have some regular posters here and some new ones which is great...all if fair game here...:set1_tango2: I think this is gonna be a good thread where we can post what we want, when we want and about whatever we want....we can never get t: because we have no topic...lol

:cheer2:


----------



## Freesemomma

Thanks for starting this thread! YAY.
Can all you ladies give me a tip....I am really having trouble with griping my dang bow...my DH says its because I'm weak.. GRR.. LOL.. And if I don't at least set my fingers lightly I will definitly grab it out of instinct. Any tips or hints would be greatly appreciated.
PLEASE HELPPPPP  
THANKS! Love ya all ...I wish we all lived in one BIG town, so we could all shoot together weekly, LOL... Its so strange too not be the only girl who loves my bow ♥


----------



## CountryWoman

:wav: for friday and a great weekend ahead . . . . .I love these smileys too after awhile you will know your favorites and just type them in:nod::RockOn: 
Here is to start friday off right :chortle:
:darkbeer::cheers::beer::cocktail:epsi:

This is definatly going to be a thread favorite in this place I can feel it:shade: so run away from whatever :ballchain: has ya and come on over:wink: right now I am "running" from:washing:

Cricket I saw your request so here it is when you get back


----------



## absolutecool

My husband looks like he has a death grip on his bow when actually he doesn't. I think it is all in what you get used to. Just try loosening up one finger at a time...then you will eventually have a loose grip...might work.

Glad you like it here!!


----------



## CountryWoman

Freesemomma said:


> Thanks for starting this thread! YAY.
> Can all you ladies give me a tip....I am really having trouble with griping my dang bow...my DH says its because I'm weak.. GRR.. LOL.. And if I don't at least set my fingers lightly I will definitly grab it out of instinct. Any tips or hints would be greatly appreciated.
> PLEASE HELPPPPP
> THANKS! Love ya all ...I wish we all lived in one BIG town, so we could all shoot together weekly, LOL... Its so strange too not be the only girl who loves my bow ♥


Gripping as in torqueing it:noidea: or just finding the right hand hold? I have issues with "peaking" to soon and not following through:nod: Ummm I don't know how your grip would go to being to weak:confused3: I know when I get tired I bend my bow arm to much . . . . . .I am using kind of a "Mathews" grip I think that you tuck your ring and pinky finger kind of "under" and it helped me . . .but I know I am not explaining it at all well

I agree that it would be awesome if we all lived closer . . out here I am pretty much the "only" gal too:lol:


----------



## O'Gnaw

Looks like the forecast today is for showers here in the mountains - and I have to get the house straightened up for the weekend (I have this habit of sweeping the rooms with a glance. . .). Kitchen sink drain is leaking too, time to replace the seal and putty on the bottom, looks like.

K took a day off work (Wednesday) and finally got around to trying out the TII - it's been +35 years since she picked up a bow (back then she was shooting a recurve with her dad). In the first 25 shots shooting blind bale with a few tips on basic (emphasis BASIC) form she was having to consciously try and NOT hit her previous shots!

At 50 arrows, she was grouping easily, pulling 45# and smiling from ear to ear! She enjoyed the TII so much, she played hookey yesterday to shoot some more!

We finished the day with marinated NY strip steaks, cherry cobbler and a great white wine to celebrate!

So - time for a cappuccino first, then to sealing up the leaking sink, then to chores.

Looks like I'll be deserving a Sambuca milkshake for lunch!

freesemomma - don't stand for any of that "it's because you're weak" nonsense! Sounds like he might be getting a little insecure about your capabilities! LOL

Experts in residence abound here - they've helped me (raw newbie) lots!

To strengthen that grip - to eliminate any chance your hand strength isn't balanced - next time you go to Wally World or such, find a handball or some rubber ball that fits your hand, and use it for s-l-o-w squeeze exercising, switching off between one hand and the other. The little muscles make all the stability for the bigger ones to have enough support (hope that makes sense).

Okay - who has the French Vanilla ice cream!? It was here just a minute ago!


----------



## absolutecool

Well I just heard from the dr.s office, I gotta go back next week to talk...blah, blah blah...


----------



## JAG

Freesemomma said:


> Thanks for starting this thread! YAY.
> Can all you ladies give me a tip....I am really having trouble with griping my dang bow...my DH says its because I'm weak.. GRR.. LOL.. And if I don't at least set my fingers lightly I will definitly grab it out of instinct. Any tips or hints would be greatly appreciated.
> PLEASE HELPPPPP
> THANKS! Love ya all ...I wish we all lived in one BIG town, so we could all shoot together weekly, LOL... Its so strange too not be the only girl who loves my bow ♥


you're not weak... pffffff men  what you might try is a finger sling, it will keep you from gripping so tight but also make you feel more secure and you wont grab for it.


----------



## JAG

absolutecool said:


> Well I just heard from the dr.s office, I gotta go back next week to talk...blah, blah blah...


oh boy.. i know how that goes....


----------



## CountryWoman

absolutecool said:


> Well I just heard from the dr.s office, I gotta go back next week to talk...blah, blah blah...


I hate that response


----------



## absolutecool

Well I found another drink for the bar..coming from Tennessee this seems pretty appropriate...


----------



## absolutecool

And no this is not water....


----------



## O'Gnaw

After fixing the kitchen sink drain's leak and scrubbing the bathroom down, I'll try a shot of that!

Slow roast pork short ribs for dinner, and fresh bread - life's good.


----------



## MiLyGo

No you haven't had one too many... it is indeed a dog sitting in his own chair.  This is my dog Byron. We do pet therapy among other things. He is an Italian Greyhound and is full grown at 13 pounds.


----------



## CountryWoman

:hungry: fresh bread . . .we aren't having anything that good for dinner :lol:

and Absolute I will definatly have some of that hope it doesn't knock me on my butt:chortle:


----------



## camoprincess

Ladies - it would be great if we could have this bar in one town, just where would it be?

Seeing how it is 11:25pm I promise to go to my basement and take a picture of my husbands hobby. You will all love it - promise I will post before 12pm eastern time:darkbeer:


----------



## CountryWoman

camoprincess said:


> Ladies - it would be great if we could have this bar in one town, just where would it be?
> 
> Seeing how it is 11:25pm I promise to go to my basement and take a picture of my husbands hobby. You will all love it - promise I will post before 12pm eastern time:darkbeer:


 late there . . it is only 8:36pm here :lol: We wouldn't know what to do with ourselves if we were all in the same town:chortle: But it would be nice to have some other gals that loved archery as much as I do closer:nod: Almost time for bed and a busy weekend ahead . . doing what I am not sure yet:confused3::lol:


----------



## tn_huntress

I got in the mood to make coffee & before I even got the water in the pot, my favorite mug fell off of the counter & shattered. I guess that was a sign that I didn't need any coffee


----------



## camoprincess

tn_huntress said:


> I got in the mood to make coffee & before I even got the water in the pot, my favorite mug fell off of the counter & shattered. I guess that was a sign that I didn't need any coffee


Bummer about the mug! I get irritated when people are over and use my favorite mug! Everyone that lives in the house knows better, hope you can find you another just like it.


----------



## camoprincess

Girls -

I won't be able to post the pic before 12 eastern time - kids have the camera - imagine that, we have to go to Detroit to pick up my oldest son who is coming home after spending 3 months in Yuma, AZ with my parents, so I promise to have it posted by tomorrow.

Hubby's hobby - wine making!!!!! I don't even need to go to the bar, just my basement.:wav:


----------



## camoprincess

:banana: YEAH - found the camera - girls want to come over for a drink? There is hard cider, peach, strawberry, raspberry, mulbery, mead, and the good lord knows what else. Hope you enjoy and ya'll are welcome any time, he is a great bartender:set1_draught2:


----------



## camoprincess

absolutecool said:


> Well I found another drink for the bar..coming from Tennessee this seems pretty appropriate...


Bring some of that absolutecool and we will have a good ol' time:smile:


----------



## JAG

absolutecool said:


> Well I found another drink for the bar..coming from Tennessee this seems pretty appropriate...


That thar looks like what them thar revenuers are lookin fer up in them thar hills.


----------



## BMurph

camoprincess said:


> :banana: YEAH - found the camera - girls want to come over for a drink? There is hard cider, peach, strawberry, raspberry, mulbery, mead, and the good lord knows what else. Hope you enjoy and ya'll are welcome any time, he is a great bartender:set1_draught2:


Wow looks like a great hobby! We might just have to invite him in sometimes to tend the bar!!!


----------



## absolutecool

I love homemade wine...I had some once and it was awesome!!! Nice and sweet, not all that dry stuff like you buy at the store....I think I had some peach in that also...yummy!!


----------



## BOWdacious

absolutecool said:


> Well I found another drink for the bar..coming from Tennessee this seems pretty appropriate...


That thar is mason jar water. Or as "Granny" would say....reumatiz medicine.


----------



## tn_huntress

camoprincess said:


> Bummer about the mug! I get irritated when people are over and use my favorite mug! Everyone that lives in the house knows better, hope you can find you another just like it.


I doubt it. It was a ceramic mug from Costa Rica. Oh well. Guess I need a new favorite.


----------



## absolutecool

tn_huntress said:


> I doubt it. It was a ceramic mug from Costa Rica. Oh well. Guess I need a new favorite.


Guess you gotta go back to unclaimed baggage!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

Hey...Cool....what are you going to the Dr. for?? or have you already been?


----------



## absolutecool

I have been a couple of times already....my female plumbing is going bad. I gotta go back again Wednesday and see what the next step is


----------



## MsEMSarcher

Laurie....send me your address & I'll send you a new favorite mug!!!!!


----------



## tn_huntress

absolutecool said:


> Guess you gotta go back to unclaimed baggage!!


It's about that time.. Holiday season you know!!


----------



## Tn.Hoytshooter

Well, I have caught myself up on all the threads you guys posted over the weekend. Love to read what everyone is up to. Guess it is time to go shoot! Hope we have a good day today. May need a drink later, but better not drink before I go. Lol!


----------



## CountryWoman

Today is going to be one of "those" days everything I need to do I just don't wanna do:chortle: I need to go work on fenceukey: but I really don't feel like that . . there is always :washing: . . but . . .:lol: well like I said I don't wanna  maybe this evening:confused3::lol:

Tomorrow back to chasing the school bus schedule


----------



## CountryWoman

I could go shoot by bow . . .but the hubby is out welding and working hard so I kinda feel guilty of the thought of making him hear the thwaak, thwaak, thwaak against the target:chortle:


----------



## CricketKiller

Darn looks like I missed out on some fun the last few days! If anyone is interested in hanging some curtains today head my way!! hmmm, I think I might need to go shoot my bow for awhile first... procrastination at it's best! :darkbeer:


----------



## CountryWoman

CricketKiller said:


> Darn looks like I missed out on some fun the last few days! If anyone is interested in hanging some curtains today head my way!! hmmm, I think I might need to go shoot my bow for awhile first... procrastination at it's best! :darkbeer:


Gotta love procrastination:chortle: I did go work on that dang fence:faint: now I am gonig to be lazy I think:lol:

What kind of curtains are you puttin up:noidea:


----------



## camoprincess

Well, I'm not putting up fence but I am doing :washing: right now. My husband took me out :archer: this morning to a place that has a 3D course. My first time. I loved it, it was more to help me get in practice for hunting than anything and to learn how to better judge my distance. We are going to move a tree stand to a different tree in the yard today - right now it faces the neighbors garage - so that I get more practice from there. 

Should be fun - so right now I am just catching up on some of the filing I have let fall to the wayside over the past month or so, and I need to start getting things ready for when I start classes on Thursday - sucks that college starts before the kids go back to high school. 

Well, I'll talk to all of you girls later.


----------



## absolutecool

Well I am home, spent the night with Tn_huntress last night and we played rock band and watched tv...nice night alone with the kiddo. She is the best (if I do say so myself).

I am not doing anything today, watching lifetime tv with my mom, she is filing her nails and the dogs and cat are crashed out.

We lead a pretty simple and boring life but I love it like this!!


----------



## CountryWoman

:tea: heres to monday Hope everyone's week gets off to a good start . .I know my body didn't want to get up when the alarm rang:nono:


----------



## CricketKiller

Why do the weekends go by soooo darn fast! Curtians didn't get hung and boxes didn't get unpacked... but I had a lot of fun shooting my bow in the back yard and dodging rain drops.


----------



## camoprincess

Well, it is so Monday - woke up to the hubbys alarm but didn't hear mine and woke up about 40 minutes before I had to leave for work so I am :sleepy2: please keep the  coming. 

Spent yesterday :archer: with the hubby, he took me to a 3D range and had a blast, then we set up my treestand in the yard so I can :archer: at our deer target. 

Now today will be :user: all day, at least I am in the office by myself today:smile:


----------



## CountryWoman

Morning Camo and Cricket:wave3: I never made it around to shooting yesterday I really need to get some in today . .we shall see looks like it may be windy today


----------



## MsEMSarcher

In a word....Monday & Allergies....ugh  ok maybe 2 words!!!


----------



## CountryWoman

MsEMSarcher said:


> In a word....Monday & Allergies....ugh  ok maybe 2 words!!!


I can completely agree with both of those . . hello tylenol allergy . .and way to much to do


----------



## camoprincess

MsEMSarcher said:


> In a word....Monday & Allergies....ugh  ok maybe 2 words!!!



You poor thing I hate allergies :thumbs_do pretty lucky mine haven't been too bad this year.


----------



## O'Gnaw

The Elektra Micro Casa a Leva is fired up and ready to make my second double cappuccino - anyone else? 

K and I dug in our heels and got ahead of the housework Saturday, so all I have waiting today is clean the Minden BBQ grill (oven cleaner - blech!), brush Cole's coat and get him out for a couple miles worth of a hike before it gets too hot (hey, up here +85 degrees is miserable if there's no breeze)!

Fresh roasted Ethiopian Sidamo + Costa Rica Tarrazu to City roast = a great cup!

Gorgeous day in the mountains.


----------



## JAG

*It's hot*

This is Buddy , he likes his pool.


----------



## CountryWoman

JAG said:


> This is Buddy , he likes his pool.


How cute . . thanks for the smile :lol: I have a killer sinus headache right now . . don't know what is blooming:confused3: maybe it is the smell of the grass dying


----------



## JAG

CountryWoman said:


> How cute . . thanks for the smile :lol: I have a killer sinus headache right now . . don't know what is blooming:confused3: maybe it is the smell of the grass dying


must be something blooming across the south, we're having hell with sinus here too.


----------



## Nan

This is a picture of our girl Skye


----------



## moodawn

Well I have read read all the posts from last couple of days, seems like a good place to hang out. Took the day off from work today:teeth:, should have done house work, but it willbe there tomorrow. Hope everyone has a good week and stays safe in all that you do. Thought I would add pic of my babies


----------



## absolutecool

OMG...I just went downstairs and started my aiming training....good grief this is gonna be a long, long road....I will be better by next 3d season though, luckily I have secured the help of a pro that doesn't live far from us and is only a phone call away. He had the same kind of target panic I have and says he will help me....my poor husband has tried and tried but with him I am hopeless. I guess sometimes it just takes an outsider to help.


----------



## goofyswife2788

Oh boy Hold the phone ladies! Goofy is going off on the direct TV people! Riddle me this. We have not had a land line in our home for over 2 years...yet our current bill has charges for pay per views that they claim were ordered in February??? Oh and according to them it was ordered via the remote that is suppose to communicate via the home phone line...(oh but wait...we dont have a phone line???) I feel sorry for the gal on the phone- she will need a stiff drink after shes done :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## CountryWoman

goofyswife2788 said:


> Oh boy Hold the phone ladies! Goofy is going off on the direct TV people! Riddle me this. We have not had a land line in our home for over 2 years...yet our current bill has charges for pay per views that they claim were ordered in February??? Oh and according to them it was ordered via the remote that is suppose to communicate via the home phone line...(oh but wait...we dont have a phone line???) I feel sorry for the gal on the phone- she will need a stiff drink after shes done :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


:chortle: you gotta watch those people:lol: I do feel sorry for customer service sometimes . . . about calls we make to them


----------



## CountryWoman

JAG said:


> must be something blooming across the south, we're having hell with sinus here too.


I am feeling good now the tylenol sinus this afternoon wasn't working so about dinner time I started :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: I feel good now:lol:


----------



## camoprincess

goofyswife2788 said:


> Oh boy Hold the phone ladies! Goofy is going off on the direct TV people! Riddle me this. We have not had a land line in our home for over 2 years...yet our current bill has charges for pay per views that they claim were ordered in February??? Oh and according to them it was ordered via the remote that is suppose to communicate via the home phone line...(oh but wait...we dont have a phone line???) I feel sorry for the gal on the phone- she will need a stiff drink after shes done :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


Hopefully Goofy stays calm :wink: but you have to watch them people!

Hope you got it all taken care of.

Well girls I am off to work :user: made need one of these :cocktail: by lunch time


----------



## camoprincess

CountryWoman said:


> I am feeling good now the tylenol sinus this afternoon wasn't working so about dinner time I started :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: I feel good now:lol:



:darkbeer: and tylenol sinus always work well together:wink:


----------



## CricketKiller

On the allergy topic-- I don't know what is triggering it but about 3:30 every day my head just starts pounding...


----------



## CricketKiller

Here's Sophie and I goose hunting.


----------



## woodsbaby

here is a lovely picture I took this spring during the yellow perch run... its of a foggy morning by the Patuxent river in Maryland.... the darker line in the background is the opposite shore and those pilings with the heron are in the water.... notice that there are some red bobbers in the tree ...lol


----------



## Tn.Hoytshooter

Hey gals, love your alls pics..Had a rough morning getting the little man off to school this morning. My son is reaching the age where I am suddenly the dumbest person on the face of the earth! Anyone else dealing with this? May need a :darkbeer:. Anyway, here is a pic of our dog copper- not much of a hunter, but is still a pretty good friend 








p.s. he looks like he has had one too many, but he is just lazy. lol.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

Hey ladies....this thread is great....been pretty busy and haven't been on here much!! Hey Cool are you ok? I've been thinking about you...keep us posted on the Dr visits! Sooooo you got a pro helping you? I guess I better get those Pro Class Applications on the way so we can get yours in the mail!!!! I'm thinking about the Known 45 for next year but I haven't made up my mind. I'm ready for this weekend...we are going deer hunting down in the LOW COUNTRY!!!! I can't wait!!!! Well time for lunch....:set1_cook2:


----------



## absolutecool

I am doing fine, I go to the dr. for a talk tomorrow, will let you know what she says....

Yeah, Robbie tries to help me but we all know how it is...plus I am hard headed. I am 'aiming' now....oh my gosh....it was hard but I am gonna do it every night till he tells me to do something else.

Lucky you, hunting this weekend!!! Good luck!!


----------



## McStamper

woodsbaby said:


> here is a lovely picture I took this spring during the yellow perch run... its of a foggy morning by the Patuxent river in Maryland.... the darker line in the background is the opposite shore and those pilings with the heron are in the water.... notice that there are some red bobbers in the tree ...lol


Wow what a stunning photo!


----------



## MNArrowFlinger

Well, here's my 1st post at the bar :darkbeer: Saw some pics of dogs, so I thought I'd share our lab Kati - it was her 1st year hunting. I can't wait to get her out again this year!! She thinks she's a mean lean huntin machine


----------



## Nan

Here is a picture of Monty with a nice drake mallard, he looks so proud. This was when he was 3 or so and we hope to get him out for one more season of hunting as he is eleven and slowing down.


----------



## goofyswife2788

Wow I wish we had a dog that could sit in attention like those posted. All we have is a 90lb shedding black rug. I would post a picture but shes so black that all she looks like is a big black blob. Ill try to capture a good pic. Shes a city dog... that pretty much says it all.


----------



## goofyswife2788

So who all of you shot at the worlds this past week? We had the most amazing time at the shoot and even more fun at niagara falls. I have plenty of pictures that I would love to share with everyone. But I cannot figure out how in the heck to create an album? Any help would be awesome! But here are a few pictures from Ellicotville. Plus one of us girls ....


----------



## mathewsgirl13

We have a bar now!! Woohooo!! Told ya I have MIA lately!!!


To you ladies...:darkbeer:


----------



## camoprincess

*My Crew*

Thought since everyone was posting some pics I would too:smile:
The one on the left is my two daughters Chelsea and Caitlin and the one on the right is my daughter Chelsea and her boyfriend Travis (they have made a promise to each other and are planning to marry in 2011). Will post some more when I can get them shrunk down.


----------



## ladysedge

How cute your girls are....bet they are a lot of fun. Are they into archery too?

My daughter and sister are both nurses in ER's. I have tried to get them interested in shooting but they don't seem to be......actually it was quit hilarious when my sister tried to pull my bow.....that may have done it for her!

I'm so glad our bar is open 24/7.......a shot of Kaluha in my coffee and off I go to do yard work!
Have a good day ladies!!


----------



## Archry Princess

Friday afternoon's go so slow here in the office. But the good thing is it's 80's Friday on my radio station. I just heard "Pac Man Fever"!! Haven't heard that since the 80's and I still remember some of the words. :59:


OK - I totally just dated myself. But it's still fun!


Now they're playing "Micky":cheer2:


----------



## absolutecool

Happy Monday....:darkbeer:

A pic from our weekend ride!!


----------



## MNArrowFlinger

what the heck is that?


----------



## absolutecool

It is a hole.....that's about all I know..you can drop a rock and it takes 6 seconds to get to the bottom. Cool


----------



## CountryWoman

It is so a monday here: I didn't even make it out to hunt this weekend either:frusty: did get alot of shooting done but not at anything "alive" . . . . that is a cool pic of a cave/hole:nod: . . . .now were are the :cocktail::cocktail: . . .oh there they are:bolt:


----------



## CountryWoman

:lalala: it is one of those days:frusty: . .to sum up the day so far . . .no stock tank water from rain, minimal rain in gauges, and I have illegals in my bull/horse pastures and they haven't all gotton rounded up yet oh and I have been doing a pretty dang good job of avoiding :washing: and dishes :chortle:


----------



## camoprincess

:cocktail: Anyone?

It has been a :BangHead: kind of week. I am ready for Friday! Classes started for me last Thursday and work has just been a :bear:. I have also done a great job at avoiding the :washing: and would just love to:bathbaby: and the curl up with :read2: and some:moviecorn:and several :cocktail::cocktail: Maybe on Friday :smile:


----------



## CountryWoman

camoprincess said:


> :cocktail: Anyone?
> 
> It has been a :BangHead: kind of week. I am ready for Friday! Classes started for me last Thursday and work has just been a :bear:. I have also done a great job at avoiding the :washing: and would just love to:bathbaby: and the curl up with :read2: and some:moviecorn:and several :cocktail::cocktail: Maybe on Friday :smile:


I will definatly take a :cocktail::thumb: your week sounds alot like mine


----------



## MNArrowFlinger

It's early but I'm ready for a :cocktail:!! come on weekend!!


----------



## CountryWoman

MNArrowFlinger said:


> It's early but I'm ready for a :cocktail:!! come on weekend!!


:nod::thumb: me too:wink:
:cheers:


----------



## CricketKiller

I agree that the weekend cannot get her fast enough... though I do have to work all day Saturday....  I cannot wait for Sunday though-- we're spending the day on the lake trying out the new boat! :darkbeer:


----------



## CountryWoman

CricketKiller said:


> I agree that the weekend cannot get her fast enough... though I do have to work all day Saturday....  I cannot wait for Sunday though-- we're spending the day on the lake trying out the new boat! :darkbeer:


Sounds like fun:nod: Not like my schedule changes alot with the weekend here but I don't have to worry about the school bus schedule 

:cocktail::beer::darkbeer:epsi::tea::cheers:

:bolt:


----------



## absolutecool

I am always ready for the weekend....I might get to sleep a little later and basically just be lazy. I love it!!


----------



## camoprincess

I am so ready for the weekend and some of :cocktail::cocktail::cocktail::cocktail: It has been such a stressful week at work :BangHead: It is 9:18 pm and sure could use some. I sure can't wait until :archer: season opens. Think I might just take a chair and go sit in the woods this weekend ~ with a few :beer::beer::beer: and my school books :icon_study:. Homework is the pits. Especially when you are doing it and the kids aren't ~ granted they don't start back to school until Sept. 9 but after all of the years I helped them with their homework, don't you think they should help me with mine?

Well girls, I have work tomorrow and class tomorrow evening and I have some :icon_study: to do before I fall :asleep:


----------



## CountryWoman

Season has started here but I haven't gotton a chance to do more then glass . . .nothing really big to make me figure out a babysitting solution

Happy wednesday night everyone:cocktail:


----------



## ladysedge

just stopped by to have a :cocktail: in honor of smurphysgirl's happy birthday.

Baby sitting my 1 year old granddaughter and as soon as my daughter gets here, I'm headed to work to sell more guns!
I think I'll have another one:cocktail: I'm a little bummed because we had a Women in the Outdoors event scheduled for this Saturday and had to cancell it due to a scheduling conflict.
Babys awake...gotta go. Have a great day ladies!


----------



## alpinebowoman

Man! Today feels like a Monday! 

I feel like I have been hit by a truck. I am so ready for the weekend! Relaxin....:darkbeer: and just chillin. I am not sure about the hunting this weekend though.


----------



## alpinebowoman

:beer: Any One! 

It's finally Friday! YEAH!!!


----------



## MNArrowFlinger

:beer::beer::beer: I'll sneek one (or two) on the clock :wink:


----------



## camoprincess

I could use :beer:. Went to the woods tonight to change out the memory cards on the trail cams. Oh boy I can't wait for Oct. 1. 

I still haven't done much homework so I guess I better get busy. Have a good one girls.


----------



## absolutecool

Well Saturday is here and it is time to enjoy the weekend, fixing to head out the door and go meet the kido and the river with her pup, this should be fun!! Pictures will be made, will post later!!


----------



## absolutecool

A swim in the river


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Some of my work for your bar.

Don't mind if I join ye's? 




























Italy










Some of Spain.














































Photo's are very precious to me.

Cheers ladies :darkbeer:


----------



## absolutecool

Very nice!!


----------



## camoprincess

Those are some awesome pictures. My son really likes the one of the rock over the water. 

You certainly can join this bar ~ the more the merrier~:beer:


----------



## MsEMSarcher

Wow great pics....

Shanna....love the pics of Lauri and her pup...


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

The rock and the sea was taken in the Costa Blanca, Spain. Our favourite vacation destination


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

camoprincess said:


> Those are some awesome pictures. My son really likes the one of the rock over the water.
> 
> You certainly can join this bar ~ the more the merrier~:beer:


I hope you do Scottish whisky :tongue:























































Meet my wee pal hen blackbird, she comes into the kitchen for food.


----------



## CricketKiller

Wow those pictures are awesome!! What type of camera do you use and what type of editing software?


----------



## CricketKiller

On another note--- I'd like to buy a round for the house :beer::cocktail::beer::darkbeer: to help me celebrate my day yesterday... the bf and I took our new boat out to the lake to do some fishing and while we were out he proposed :dancing:!!! Now I'm gunna need all the help I can get to plan a wedding!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

CricketKiller said:


> Wow those pictures are awesome!! What type of camera do you use and what type of editing software?


Thank you. I use the adobe master collection and my camera is a nikon D60. 

I use a 55-200mm lens


----------



## MNArrowFlinger

CricketKiller said:


> On another note--- I'd like to buy a round for the house :beer::cocktail::beer::darkbeer: to help me celebrate my day yesterday... the bf and I took our new boat out to the lake to do some fishing and while we were out he proposed :dancing:!!! Now I'm gunna need all the help I can get to plan a wedding!


:cocktail: congrats!! have you set a date?


----------



## CricketKiller

No date yet (but for sure not in hunting season)..... still trying to figure out the location. I'm originally from Ohio and he's from South Carolina. We live in SC so having it down here would be easier but my family is huge and they are all in OH. Another option is doing it down in Florida where my parents have a beach house..... sooo many choices. Maybe we should do like the celebs and have like 7 different weddings. :cocktail:


----------



## ladysedge

congratulations Cricket.....this one's for you:darkbeer:


----------



## camoprincess

CricketKiller said:


> On another note--- I'd like to buy a round for the house :beer::cocktail::beer::darkbeer: to help me celebrate my day yesterday... the bf and I took our new boat out to the lake to do some fishing and while we were out he proposed :dancing:!!! Now I'm gunna need all the help I can get to plan a wedding!


:clap2::wav::cocktail::cocktail:

Congrats CricketKiller ~ that is really awesome.


----------



## O'Gnaw

Congratulations, CricketKiller - may your wedding be all you ever dreamed, and may both of you share a great adventure where the romance never wanes!

Me? Sinus headache this morning (third day of smoke in the air from wildfires as far away as CA as well as smaller ones on the other side of the divide); Benedryl is kicking away at it pretty successfully.

I've started writing a new novel! I put it off for a long time, trying to make progress on the big mystery/adventure that's well over a thousand pages and looking like it'll be at least half that again before just the manuscript is finished - but there's an ancillary story that's pivotal to one of the main characters, and I couldn't put it off any longer.

Writing is immersive, and as gentle an undertaking as hacking at one's arm with a garden cultivator and bleeding ink all over the pages until you realize ten hours has passed and you can barely see when you try and stand up straight. . . I do love it so!

Still managing to get outside a little every day and work on my archery, 'cause my form is still pretty fragile and new and I don't want to surrender progress!

So it's double cappuccinos for me, and a pot or two of great, fresh-roasted coffee brewed strong for the duration. 

And I'll always pour another cup for a friend!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

*The life of a student nurse*

I hope you have a great wedding  Best wishes from all of us here.

I'm at work doing the immunization clinic today for the wee ones (pre school shots)

No alcohol for me so a nice cappuccino with you O'Gnaw would be lovely :thumbs_up


----------



## absolutecool

Writing a novel is awesome!! I love to write, mostly poetry though. It is funny that it comes in spurts though, I wish I could put a lot of good thoughts together. I wrote a really good poem after my sister died and it seems that since then I have trouble getting my thoughts in the right place...


Anyway, I made some pics of Lucky our cat, his new favorite hobby is trying to catch things on tv...it is so funny!!


----------



## Miss Pink

Congrats Cricket!

Absolutecool, those pics are awesome.


Yesterday I was out and decided I was going to change my peep height so that my string hits the end of my nose for another reference point. Wow what a difference. It will make shooting out to 70M for Fita a breeze. It also give me the stability I have been lacking and a much better anchor point. I am pretty happy with the result. Now i just have to resight everything in again... ARGH!


----------



## absolutecool

I can't decide if I want to have an anchor on my nose or not....I never had until this year when I got a longer ATA bow. Now I am just doing aiming drills and haven't been using my nose but I am also using a different bow. I know it makes for a more consistent anchor, I am just trying to hold on the spot right now...man training is rough!!


----------



## Miss Pink

Absolutecool I wasn't really sure I wanted to do it either. I marked everything so that I could change it back if I needed to.

Whether it was a honeymoon phase I'm not 100% sure. Although hitting XX10 XX9, XXX, X1010 is a huge feat for me. Ususally it was 9 10 9, 10 9 9. That little change to give me another anchor really steadied my bow arm, the difference was remarkable. Next time a full FITA at 18m.


----------



## camoprincess

It's 5 o'clock somewhere, right? I need a lot of :cocktail::cocktail::cocktail::cocktail: We are closing down one of our offices and I have been counting inventory, packing and moving and rearranging office stuff for the last 2 days. I am exhausted. I have class in an hour until 6 and then I get to go home and don't have to come back to work until Tuesday :dancing:

Well, I better call the boss and give him the days low down so I will chat with you all later.


----------



## ladysedge

Just stopping by to say hi to everyone at the bar. I've been off work for a couple of days....not done a whole lot, needed to though! We are going up to the farm Sat. when I get home. Check food plots, stands and work on the fireplace we are putting in the cabin. Shooting and game cameras are on the list too.
Have a good weekend everyone.
D.


----------



## CricketKiller

8pm and still at work..... I think it's time for some :cocktail: !


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Just back from giving the HPV vaccination at a local high school. With all the whingers, screamers I need a pint of beer!


----------



## MNArrowFlinger

:beer: 
Scotsbowhunter - I just checked out your camospace and you've got some really cool pictures on there. Very pretty scenic ones!!


----------



## absolutecool

I want to know how to do those pictures that are black and white and color....help me out lady, do I need to get some kind of program or what?


----------



## tn_huntress

absolutecool said:


> I want to know how to do those pictures that are black and white and color....help me out lady, do I need to get some kind of program or what?


Let me know when you find out because I'd reallly like to try it.


----------



## absolutecool

tn_huntress said:


> Let me know when you find out because I'd reallly like to try it.


Don't you have some pictures you need to post!!!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

MNArrowFlinger said:


> :beer:
> Scotsbowhunter - I just checked out your camospace and you've got some really cool pictures on there. Very pretty scenic ones!!


Thanks MNArrowFlinger


----------



## camoprincess

Well, got the :washing: going, headed up north this weekend. Business and pleasure. The Accounting firm I work for also does financial planning and one of our clients lives in this gorgeous log house on a lake, we get to go to their house for the weekend and they even invited the hubby and the kids to go along. Am really looking forward to it, but won't get to :archery: but will get to do some :read2:, well not really :read2:, more like homework. It is just going to be peaceful.


----------



## tn_huntress

Pics from our anniversary trip!



Here is my husband & I before we hit the road Tuesday morning.










And now one of one of the fields in Cade's Cove.










These are pretty self explanatory. That's the closest I've ever been to a bear in the wild. I have another picture on my phone that really puts it into perspective. I may have to swing that one over here as well.


----------



## absolutecool

Great pics girly!!!!


----------



## z28melissa

absolutecool said:


> I want to know how to do those pictures that are black and white and color....help me out lady, do I need to get some kind of program or what?


Really cool pics!! You know I'm a sucker for anything with dogs and kitties :embara:

I use Photoshop quite a bit for that, if you want send the original pics my way and I'd be happy to do it for you this afternoon. I can play around and do a couple other effects as well.

Here's a quickie I did last night, Rick's first goose :thumb:


----------



## z28melissa

One more...


----------



## absolutecool

I am going out of town today, I will send you a couple this afternoon if thats ok


----------



## HuntressInPink

:angel:


jkcerda said:


> I love Getting :whip:


Woo Hoo...I 100% agree!!! My hubby said sounds like somthin I would say...:angel:


----------



## HuntressInPink

HuntressInPink said:


> :angel:
> 
> Woo Hoo...I 100% agree!!! My hubby said sounds like somthin I would say...:angel:


BTW...new to this thread...but lovin it!


----------



## absolutecool

HuntressInPink said:


> BTW...new to this thread...but lovin it!


Welcome HIP...this is just a place to hang out and share your thoughts without having to worry about hijacking someones thread.....not that most of us care anyway..

Pull up to the bar and have a :darkbeer: on me!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

Nice pics Laurie....I just hope you had to zoom way in to get him!!!! I can see the 12 ring on him!!!!


----------



## absolutecool

Melissa, see what you can do with these if you don't care.


----------



## HuntressInPink

absolutecool said:


> Welcome HIP...this is just a place to hang out and share your thoughts without having to worry about hijacking someones thread.....not that most of us care anyway..
> 
> Pull up to the bar and have a :darkbeer: on me!!


Thanks! I think I will just do that...cheers...:tea:


----------



## O'Gnaw

Scattered showers here today; and our GSD Cole is regurgitating his food again (last episode was June); so, not knowing definitive answers, we're going to the vet tomorrow and see if it's anything. No stool issues, and the last time we figured out he had developed a grain allergy in his kibble. Getting him on EVO Ancestral Diet seemed to straighten him out - but now it's round two - kinda worried about my guy - he's such a champ!

If the rain clears out I would really like getting to get some time in with the Predator Stealth! (stress relief)

I've started writing a new story - putting in hours a day on it, hope it ends up a good read (may be finished sometime around the Holidays); might even try e-publishing it if I can scrounge up the funds! Talk about getting the horse in front of the cart! LOL!

Feeling a little lonely, but loads to do.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger

:beer::cocktail: cheers to all. I'm heading up to hunt bears tomorrow morning. My hubby's been up there since Sat baiting and getting camp set up.:set1_pot: The baits have been hit really hard and he's getting my stand set up so I can hunt tomorrow night. Keep your fingers crossed!! :dancing::banana:


----------



## O'Gnaw

Cole got a set of X-rays and the films look good. Barium showes no enlarged esophagus, and otherwise he's in great health. With an elevated dish and smaller portions, we should see him back to his normal good disposition and energy reasonably soon.

Really, really, REALLY wishing I could go hunting this year!

Time for a double mocha.


----------



## HuntressInPink

MNArrowFlinger said:


> :beer::cocktail: cheers to all. I'm heading up to hunt bears tomorrow morning. My hubby's been up there since Sat baiting and getting camp set up.:set1_pot: The baits have been hit really hard and he's getting my stand set up so I can hunt tomorrow night. Keep your fingers crossed!! :dancing::banana:


Hunting bear is a brave brave thing! Something you should feel very proud of. Are you hunting with your bow...that would make you even braver!!! Think I might have to have a few on that thought...;-)


----------



## CricketKiller

Finally Friday!!!! I want to get in the wood something fierce but it looks like rain all weekend plus I have to work all day Saturday doing some kids games at a local festival. I am making it archery related though, I found some toy bows that shoot out the mini marshmellows so i'm making a target out of a cardboard box with different size holes for the kids to try to shoot threw. Hopefully I won't get too wet.


----------



## camoprincess

Mornin' ladies ~ my bar today is  Last cup though! Headed to the high school to pick up my son in about 40 minutes and then he and I are headed to the woods. This weekend is early doe season here in Michigan. He is hunting with a 12gauge so he will definitely be on the opposite side of the woods from me. Good thing we have 80 acres to hunt

Went out last night for about 2 hours ~ didn't see anything where the hubby and I were at. Cody was sitting on the edge of the woods and wouldn't you know it, when you can't shoot it, up comes a buck. He was just a spike but Cody said his heart was racing. 

It is cloudy and cool today so hopefully it will be a productive afternoon in the woods.

Talk to ya'll later.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Afternoon from a very chilly Scotland ladies.

I am celebrating so all drinks are on me :darkbeer:

Hope your all having a great day and have a fab weekend :thumbs_up


----------



## absolutecool

Well it's Monday again so the :darkbeer: are one me this morning.....hunted Saturday morning but got rained out....ok, I am done hunting now, ready to start shooting tournaments again!!!

Hope everyone has a wonderful week, I can't hardly wait to get into the office!!!!


----------



## camoprincess

Well it is Monday again It is raining today and I would have prefered to stay home in bed. Oh well, the office was waiting. Early doe season ends tonight at sun down ~ if that actually happens with the rain. May go out one last time depending on the weather. Then Oct. 1, 45 wonderful days to be able to hunt, I can't wait. Hope you girls have a great day, I need some


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Monday again grrrr, raining but mild. Had a bursting migraine for 1 week and cant be bothered.


----------



## alpinebowoman

Oh man! It feels like Autumn out there. 

The mornings here are getting crisp. The way the air smells. I love this time of year. The leaves on the trees are changing colors in the mountains....Did I mention I love this time of year!

Ahhh.....I love autumn!


----------



## absolutecool

Good grief I am sleepy.................


----------



## MNArrowFlinger

it's been too friggin hot here in MN this month so I'm SOOOOO enjoying the cooler weather we're finally getting! :darkbeer:


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

Could someone send us some rain to South Carolina....food plots will not come up...been planted for weeks!!


----------



## absolutecool

Momma....we got plenty of rain here....maybe you could siphon some off Atlanta, I hear they are floating away..


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

absolutecool said:


> Momma....we got plenty of rain here....maybe you could siphon some off Atlanta, I hear they are floating away..


Yep they have had alot of rain!!! It's just really dry here and this am my head is killing me


----------



## alpinebowoman

Man! Friday can not come quick enough.

It is hard to come to work after I have been hunting for 11 days. I just want to be out in the mountains. Looking for the big bucks. 

Happy Thursday All!!!!


----------



## MNArrowFlinger

I would like to be outdoors scouting or hunting or whatever every day if I could - I have an office job doing accounting and it's getting old ukey: 
:darkbeer: cheers to all - the weekend's coming!


----------



## camoprincess

MNArrowFlinger said:


> I would like to be outdoors scouting or hunting or whatever every day if I could - I have an office job doing accounting and it's getting old ukey:
> :darkbeer: cheers to all - the weekend's coming!



MNArrowFlinger ~ I work for an accounting firm also, luckily I have 2 windows at my desk, but all I see is brick and black top

I am really looking forward to next Thursday ~ took the day off for opening day, and then the following Thursday had to take off for the daughters to go to the doctor, we don't work on Friday's so I will get two 4-day weekends in a row. Hello woods:dancing:

Where are you at in MN? Did you get your bear in MN? I have always wanted to go bear hunting ~ hopefully after we move to Montana next year I'll get to go.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger

I'm in central MN in a town of about 15,000 called Fergus Falls. Yes, I shot my bear in MN - we hunt by Baudette - it's near the Canadian border. 

The funny thing is that in HS & college I HATED math and accounting and now it's what I do  I worked in the medical field for a little over 5 years and quit due to personal issues w/my father dying. I kinda "fell" into the accounting employment. I was going to go back to school this fall - had some financial aide issues - and am hopefully gonna start this winter. I think I'm going to go back and pursue another degree in the medical field. Kinda scary though w/all the healthcare issues & government, but we'll see. I really wanted to do vet tech, but my hubby says that I wouldn't be able to handle when the animals came in abused or had to be put down - I'm too much of a softy I guess :embara:

Moving to MT - huh. What's out there that your moving? If you'd like to share..... 

good luck tomorrow in the woods!!!


----------



## absolutecool

Ok, here are some random pics...


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

I wish I still had my kitty cat Clyde!!!


----------



## absolutecool

That there is Jake, he is such a sweetie, runs in every time the door opens!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

He's very handsome!!


----------



## camoprincess

MNArrowFlinger said:


> I'm in central MN in a town of about 15,000 called Fergus Falls. Yes, I shot my bear in MN - we hunt by Baudette - it's near the Canadian border.
> 
> The funny thing is that in HS & college I HATED math and accounting and now it's what I do  I worked in the medical field for a little over 5 years and quit due to personal issues w/my father dying. I kinda "fell" into the accounting employment. I was going to go back to school this fall - had some financial aide issues - and am hopefully gonna start this winter. I think I'm going to go back and pursue another degree in the medical field. Kinda scary though w/all the healthcare issues & government, but we'll see. I really wanted to do vet tech, but my hubby says that I wouldn't be able to handle when the animals came in abused or had to be put down - I'm too much of a softy I guess :embara:
> 
> Moving to MT - huh. What's out there that your moving? If you'd like to share.....
> 
> good luck tomorrow in the woods!!!


I went back to school the summer of 2008. My oldest son graduated high school and 1 week later I was back in college after 22 years. Talk about scary. I was already working for the firm I work for now and just went back to get my accounting degree so that I could have some advancement. I would really like to become a forensic accountant, taking a fraud class right now, LOVE IT

My husband and I have wanted to move to MT for quite awhile, but I made him promise me that we would wait until all 4 of my kids graduated high school. The oldest graduated in '08 and the triplets graduate in May 2010. So within 330 - 341 days we will be living in MT. t:Have to wait until late August to go as one of my daughters is getting married on August 14, 2010. I wish they would wait because they are both only going to be 18 but they have been together for 3 years off and on and on for most of the last year. I don't want to put my foot down and say No you can't do that, that would just make her turn against me and I can't deal with that. Hubby went to MT last fall on an elk hunt and told me it was a good thing I didn't go with him because we would not have come back to MI. So we are looking forward to it and both are ready to leave MI.

6 more days until opening day:wav: Time for a :cocktail:


----------



## MNArrowFlinger

it's Friday!!! :darkbeer: It's Friday :dancing: can't wait to get in the woods!! :banana: it's Friday :RockOn:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

It's Friday night and im almost drunk :beer::banana:


----------



## camoprincess

Scotsbowhunter said:


> It's Friday night and im almost drunk :beer::banana:


That is not fair ~ I think I would be feeling really good if I were drunk right now. Have to take the daughters boyfriend home, so drinking is out until I get back home. I will be so happy when they all get their licenses.


----------



## CricketKiller

I've always thought MT would be a cool place to live! 

I'll have another :darkbeer: for ya till you get back! Wishin' I could be in the woods tomorrow but working another weekend. Cold front moving in next week. It'll be nice to be out of the 90's for a change! Hopefully the deer will start moving more too.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

What have you ladies got planned for tonight?

Quiet night for me, a night of lounging about watching Saturday night TV with some beers.


----------



## CricketKiller

I have wine and wedding planning and college football! :set1_draught2:


----------



## camoprincess

I should be doing my homework for my Fraud Detection and Prevention class but the husband and the brother-in-law are in my basement redoing the sewer plumbing in the house, so I have no water, I might go out to my in-laws house and shoot for awhile, but other than that probably just kickin' back and relaxin'


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*White Lightning*



absolutecool said:


> Well I found another drink for the bar..coming from Tennessee this seems pretty appropriate...


HUMMMM

WHITE LIGHTNING.. I have an old mt. man friend that makes it in his basement. That will straighten out what ales yah!!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Well its almost Monday and I ain't looking forward to it.


----------



## camoprincess

Scotsbowhunter said:


> Well its almost Monday and I ain't looking forward to it.


Me either! I haven't been feeling well all weekendukey: Hopefully it all goes away before Thursday, because ukey: or not, I will be in the tree:archer:


----------



## O'Gnaw

Saturday, my partner and I celebrated out 18th anniversary together! 

We made prosciutto and 3-mushroom ravioli with gorgonzola sauce, devil's food cake with chocolate cream frosting, and fresh vanillla ice cream (our first time using whole Madagascar vanilla beans) - all completely from scratch! With a salad and a great red wine, it was a huge feast!

We spent Sunday bllissed to the max in our PJ's, nibblling left-overs!

And I sent her on her way today with a red rose in her lunch box.

Life is good!

Today it's back to writing and chores for me, but there's still a little of that devils' food chocolate cake that's calling my name. . .


----------



## camoprincess

Sounds like an awesome weekend.

It is definitely Monday, the weather is rainy and really windy, high today should only be about 55, supposed to rain tomorrow and then be nice on Wednesday, and Thursday (opening day). It is really nice, I only have a 3 day work week this week:wav:

The boss is in a different office today so I am trying to get stuff done that I can't do when he is around, yes being on AT is one of them:angel: With me going to be gone on Thursday we have a lot to do the next two days, so today is little stuff day, I will be glad when it is done.

Have a great one girls:darkbeer:


----------



## camoprincess

Girls, I am a little  today. My baby (oldest) is no longer a teenager, he is 20 years old today. It seems like just yesterday when he was a baby. But now I only have 3 teenagers  Seniors in high school and driving me crazy.

It is homecoming week and tonight is the powderpuff football game so we are going to watch my 2 girls play football, and my boy (of the triplets) will be marching in the band.

And, only 46 more hours and I will be sitting in my treestand :wav:

c: is going to be pretty difficult today and tomorrow but I will try my hardest to get through it.

Later girls


----------



## absolutecool

Congrats on the anniversary!!! My husband and I will celebrate 18 years in April!!

I spent Sunday afternoon in the stand and saw 3 does and 5 turkeys. Pretty exciting time for me!!

Can't wait till this weekend, I am gonna move and try to get closer to where they came out of the woods!!


----------



## ladysedge

Wow....had to click the furnace on this morning to get the chill out of the house. It's a little early for that here. I love this time of year but, this little cool snap makes me not want to go to work......the woods are calling me!! I will be there in the dark Sat. am for sure, with my little Hoyt in hand, waiting for the big guys to come by. 
Some times I can't stand the wait.....I better get ready for work or I will find myself in the car in my camo!! headed for the farm.
Have a good day ladies
D.


----------



## O'Gnaw

Half blind from a migraine today - snow's comming in later today. The aspens are just past peak, and it's gusting to +30, so the color will be gone soon.

No archery for me today.

:beat::dizzy:


----------



## camoprincess

O'Gnaw ~ snow? Yuck! I am so not ready for the white stuff yet Hope you stay warm ~ we turned our furnace on here last night to warm the house up and I am sure it will go back on tonight since we are under a frost advisory:sad: But oh how great that will be for hunting in the morning


----------



## absolutecool

Another day in bed....it sucks...


----------



## ShootnBean

Holy buckets......I'm home! LOL, you guys seem like a great bunch of woman to learn from and laugh with!
Thanks for makin my day!
Terri


----------



## mpflugradt

OK first post in the bar but I'm loving this place already and sure will be back once i get home from work.

My bow is at the shop getting new strings and cables put on so not going to be shooting tonight. Probably going to hop on the net watch a movie with the boys (a 6 yo and a 3 yo) while the hubby goes out to the farm and tries to stick something. My day is soon coming though and I'll be out sticking something other than a hay bail.

Funny story was up in the loft of the barn and shooting at a hay bail. Open sights first time shooting, pulled back aimed ( i thought) and released. The arrow zoomed past the bail went clear across the barn and stuck in one of the support 2x4 beams. Probably about 15 ft up, DH had to climb up the side of the barn to get my arrow back, he then promptly banned me from shooting in the hay loft until i get my sights on and get a little more comfortable with shooting. Since I'm new I can totally understand 

Have a great day hopefully going to go home and have a :darkbeer:. I'll post some pics when I get my bow back though. Love it and can't wait to start shooting.:smileinbox:

megs


----------



## Lady Hunter

My first post in the bar. I love your story Megs and I have one similar. 
My husband and I were dismanteling our old shed to build a new bigger workshop/shed. (hubbys a taxidermist) 
Anyway, when we were taking out the beams, I was pulling the old nails out to reuse some of the wood for the new shed. Would'nt you know I found a few fieldpoints in the beams! I lost at least 2 that I can remember when I was still shooting my old bow, but I think hubby left a few in there too! LOL
They were in there for a few years and it was pretty cool to see them.


----------



## absolutecool

You can't leave us hangin like that and not tell us what kind of bow you have!!!!

Welcome to the bar...I am really glad I started this thread, it is just a place to talk about whatever....a place where everybody knows your name!!


----------



## mpflugradt

*Sorry I'm long winded *

I have a Diamond Razor's Edge. Getting it all pinked out. I think I mentioned that a couple of times, maybe I'm just excited about it :tounge: .

Um trying to think of bar talk. Work sucked today, i broke a finger nail and stapled my thumb at work. I wasn't able to find a band aid so I made my own with a tissue and some tape. It worked just looked goofy.

Ok so does anyone else have tv stations they pretty much live on? Watching Tred Barta on versus. We also live on discover, nat geo, history, and trutv or whatever that true crime station is....

I am loving this board  thanks for creating it. I finally got a place I can talk about hunting and not have girls say that I'm crazy and have guys look at me like I'm gods gift just because I don't mind feild dressing a deer.

If you can't tell I can get very long winded. Told the lady's at work that I finally got my bow in the mail the other day and I can't wait to get out and shoot it. The were looking at me like I was insaine! Thought I was talking about a bow, like a ribbon pretty bow on the dress bow. Seriously come one they should know me better than that already. Anyways. Going to go mosey about. :walk: Have a good night ya'll.

Megs


----------



## camoprincess

I have a Diamond Razor Edge (pink digital camo) and I have it all pink and blue (to match the diamond) out. I really love it!

Welcome to the bar ~ and I know what you mean about other women looking at you like you're crazy


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Well ladies i've got a 50th birthday party to go to tonight, lets just say there is going to be lots of alcohol and drunk people. 


At least it will take our minds off the 80 MPH winds.


----------



## luverofthebow

Wow....I think I have found my place on AT!!!! :wink: I had read only a few posts on here. This is the greatest thread ever!!!!!!!!

:cheers: Scotsbowhunter, hope you have fun at the party!!!!!!


----------



## GirlieBowhunter

Wow, this is a great place! I guess I have just skipped over this thread so many times. What was I thinking. Won't do that anymore.


----------



## absolutecool

Dang I have a new bow in another town and can't get to it yet....this sucks!!!

I watched Tred Barta trying to shoot those birds with a bow last night....I did not like that show...

Who watches Fast Forward? That is gonna be a pretty cool show I think. I love TV!!

OOh, my daughter got a new guitar hero game, can't wait to go play with her, I love the drums!!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Cheers from all of us here.



















Was a great party 










I'm the one holding the beer.


----------



## mpflugradt

Looks like ya'll had fun. Hubbys hunting my bow is still in the shop and i'm working on the :washing: and watching mickey mouse with the 3 yo


----------



## HuntressInPink

*How's everyone's season starting out?*

_Hey Ladies! Is everyone's season open yet? If so, how is everyone out there doing? Good Luck to all!!!_
:wav:

_P.S.....stay well and away from the OINKER FLU!_

_Looks like loads of fun Scotsbowhunter, bet you had one major headache though!!!_


----------



## O'Gnaw

Snow's getting closer (as far as staying on the ground more than just overnight); the mule deer and elk are frisky, too!










:darkbeer:


----------



## CricketKiller

It looks pretty out in the Mtns! The view from my office is rain falling on a bradford pear tree.... it better stop raining soon because I really don't want a case of the wet britches huntin this afternoon.


----------



## garfanatic

O'Gnaw--Beautiful mountains. I can't believe it's been 2 months already since I was amongst them on our vacation. I can't wait to get back out there. 


We finally broke down and fired up our woodburner on Friday. Had a frost advisory on Saturday night. I don't know if we actually got any since I was snoozing. 

Spent Saturday with a friend and my daughter sinking sticks into a hay bale. Bought my daughter her first bow, a Bear Scout, that morning. She's 7 this year and was extremely jealous that Daddy bought his first bow, then Mommy bought herself a new bow and she didn't get one. She's going to be more of a hunter than I am if she keeps this up. We shot for 3 hours on Saturday, then she was going strong for another 2 hours on Sunday.  And she really wants to go duck (or is it goose) hunting this weekend.

Wow-what a slow day at work today. Had a total of 5 oil changes and one other job, which he's almost done with and it's only 2:15. I'm bummed my hubby is going to take off a couple hours early and hit the stand. :greenwithenvy: That always just leaves me in charge of our shop. :sad: Is it Friday yet??


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

No hunting today! Rain Rain Rain!!!! I guess I'll work on my honey do list!!! It's heartworm day for all 12!!! OUCH!!


----------



## HuntressInPink

O'Gnaw said:


> Snow's getting closer (as far as staying on the ground more than just overnight); the mule deer and elk are frisky, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :darkbeer:


Man I miss Colorado!!! That is some beautiful stuff...enjoy it for me!:darkbeer:


----------



## mpflugradt

Hubby is hitting the stand again after I get off of work and my 6YO has scouts tonight. Gonna be an easy night for dinner...what are ya'll having I need ideas. Thanks!


----------



## O'Gnaw

Throw a steak on the grill and open a bottle of 7 Deadly Zins!

YMMV. . .


----------



## garfanatic

mpflugradt said:


> Hubby is hitting the stand again after I get off of work and my 6YO has scouts tonight. Gonna be an easy night for dinner...what are ya'll having I need ideas. Thanks!


I haven't even thought about it. Probably something with eggs in it again. I've been slacking off making things with them last week and chickens just don't stop laying because you stop eating them. I have 2 dozen eggs in my fridge right now just from last week and 5 laying hens, so I'm averaging 2-3 eggs in their nests every day, and I think I'm only using 1-2 a day. Although 2 weekends ago I made omelets and used up all I had. maybe I'll do that again tonight.


----------



## pop-up addict

One of 11 puppies we had. Im glad I found this bar...need a break from school!


----------



## pop-up addict

well dang...my pic didnt show up!


----------



## camoprincess

Howdy girls :wave3: Took the hubby's deer and my deer to the taxidermist tonight. It is going to be a long 8 months (thats how long it is going to take to get them back), oh well, we got pictures.

Just goofing off on the :user: doing :washing: should be working on my homework, skipped class last Thursday so I could be in the woods for opening day and I froze my a** off, We actually dropped down to 28 degrees, and I now have homework for 2 chapters that really needs to be done by class tomorrow. Yuck!

Hope everyone is having fun and staying safe. If anyone is :darkbeer: tonight, have one for me please


----------



## GirlieBowhunter

camoprincess said:


> Howdy girls :wave3: Took the hubby's deer and my deer to the taxidermist tonight. It is going to be a long 8 months (thats how long it is going to take to get them back), oh well, we got pictures.
> 
> Just goofing off on the :user: doing :washing: should be working on my homework, skipped class last Thursday so I could be in the woods for opening day and I froze my a** off, We actually dropped down to 28 degrees, and I now have homework for 2 chapters that really needs to be done by class tomorrow. Yuck!
> 
> Hope everyone is having fun and staying safe. If anyone is :darkbeer: tonight, have one for me please


I'm in school myself camoprincess, so I feel your pain. My husband is also in school and countless times he has taken his homework to the stand. So whatcha in school for?


----------



## mpflugradt

garfanatic said:


> I haven't even thought about it. Probably something with eggs in it again. I've been slacking off making things with them last week and chickens just don't stop laying because you stop eating them. I have 2 dozen eggs in my fridge right now just from last week and 5 laying hens, so I'm averaging 2-3 eggs in their nests every day, and I think I'm only using 1-2 a day. Although 2 weekends ago I made omelets and used up all I had. maybe I'll do that again tonight.



I think its lipton that makes spanish rice in a bag where you just add 2 cups of water and make it, anyways make the spanish rice according to the directions on the package. Put that in a bowl with a slice of singles cheese, or 2 slices, throw on a couple over easy eggs and mix together adding your fave hot sauce. We use frank's at our house religiously. Anyways makes a kick but meal and still pretty healthy for ya with the grain, protine, and dairy. Could also throw some ground sausage or deer burger in with it to give your meat into the meal. We have rice and eggs almost 3 times a week. Go through a lot of eggs at our house this way but we all love it. Just an idea for your eggs  have a good night


----------



## Brown Girl

Hi all, have an extra seat at the bar for me? I don't really drink but a nice glass of kool-aid works for me!

I am up crocheting and watch B rated horror movies cause I can't sleep. Dreading having to go to work tomorrow!


----------



## camoprincess

GirlieBowhunter said:


> I'm in school myself camoprincess, so I feel your pain. My husband is also in school and countless times he has taken his homework to the stand. So whatcha in school for?


I have thought about taking the homework to the stand but I haven't gotten that far yet. I am going to school for accounting and I work for a CPA ~ right now I am just taking an Intro to Business class on-line and then I am take a Fraud Detection and Prevention class which I have to go to campus for.


----------



## garfanatic

mpflugradt said:


> I think its lipton that makes spanish rice in a bag where you just add 2 cups of water and make it, anyways make the spanish rice according to the directions on the package. Put that in a bowl with a slice of singles cheese, or 2 slices, throw on a couple over easy eggs and mix together adding your fave hot sauce. We use frank's at our house religiously. Anyways makes a kick but meal and still pretty healthy for ya with the grain, protine, and dairy. Could also throw some ground sausage or deer burger in with it to give your meat into the meal. We have rice and eggs almost 3 times a week. Go through a lot of eggs at our house this way but we all love it. Just an idea for your eggs  have a good night


Mmm, that sounds really good with the ground sausage. I'll have to try that tonight. I ended up just making chili last night. I was out shooting for about 20 minutes, lost 2 arrows because the wind blew them away and got cold. Nothing better than chili to warm you back up.


----------



## mpflugradt

I am such a jeans and tshirt type person, even in my work I can wear pretty much anything to work if it is non-offensive. It's "spirit week" and to show team spirit I am trying to pariticipate in spirit week. Today is dress up day and I feel like I'm growling as much as Clint Eastwood in Grand Torino. I hate dressing up but oh well I'll blow people away and hopefully they'll leave me alone today  thats a plan...I already want a :darkbeer:


----------



## GirlieBowhunter

camoprincess said:


> I have thought about taking the homework to the stand but I haven't gotten that far yet. I am going to school for accounting and I work for a CPA ~ right now I am just taking an Intro to Business class on-line and then I am take a Fraud Detection and Prevention class which I have to go to campus for.


Good for You!! I am in school for my Bachelor's in Business Management. I am an xray tech and I want to go into Health Care Administration. I graduate in May :cheer2:
My husband started school in January and he is going for Wildlife Management, go figure. He wants to work for DNR.


----------



## camoprincess

GirlieBowhunter said:


> Good for You!! I am in school for my Bachelor's in Business Management. I am an xray tech and I want to go into Health Care Administration. I graduate in May :cheer2:
> My husband started school in January and he is going for Wildlife Management, go figure. He wants to work for DNR.


That is awesome! I don't know if I am actually going to go next semester. With working for a CPA firm (tax season), the triplets will be graduating high school in May, one of my daughters is getting married in August of next year (they are only going to be 18 ~ but I can't be negative if I want her to include me in her life), and in March my husband is going to be in Colorado for 4 weeks at the COAGS School to learn to be a hunting guide. But pretty exciting!


----------



## O'Gnaw

Doing :washing: and :set1_pot: a big pot roast (slow, in a dutch oven) while  and getting my blood's caffeine level up to usual levels before I take







for a walk this morning before :smow: tomorrow.

Have a great day!


----------



## absolutecool

I can't believe you are already having snow!!! wow!!

Beautiful dog there, I love german shepards.


----------



## garfanatic

We're forecasted to get flurries on Saturday right now. I guess I'll wait and see.  Seems too early for this stuff! It was only 34 deg out this morning when I went out. Had to scrape off the windshield this morning!


----------



## CricketKiller

I'm getting chills just thinking about snow. We moved our annual hunting trip to Ohio up a month this year to try to avoid all the white stuff but the way the weather has been who knows.... 

I admire ya'll for having full-time jobs and families and going back to school. I really want to go back but I can't figure out what I want to do yet.... still not sure what I wanna be when I grow up :darkbeer:


----------



## absolutecool

I don't know what I want to be either so don't worry. Going back to school is not part of anything...lol....I hated it while I was in high school so I sure don't want to go back now!!

I admire ya'll that are doing it tho, it would be tough!!


----------



## camoprincess

absolutecool said:


> I don't know what I want to be either so don't worry. Going back to school is not part of anything...lol....I hated it while I was in high school so I sure don't want to go back now!!
> 
> I admire ya'll that are doing it tho, it would be tough!!


It is tough sometimes, LIKE DURING HUNTING SEASON, when all I want to do is be in the woods, and I think that this time of year is when the kids are kind of negative about it because I am either at work at school or in the woods. Sometimes they will go and sit (the girls), Cody hunts but only during gun season, and my oldest Nate, keeps himself busy with his computer games. Oh well, it is my passion and obsession and they will just have to deal with it.

Ya know, I am going back to school and sometimes I think I don't know what I want to be when I grow up either


----------



## camoprincess

Good morning ladies,  anyone? I am just sitting here surfing the c:. It has finally stopped :rain: and since that is all it did yesterday I was able to get all of the :washing: and all of my :icon_study: done. All 4 of the kids are over at their dad's house, the husband is at a fire prevention thing they do every year at the corn maze, and this afternoon we are going to checkout some new property that we just got permission to :archer: :hatparty: We are supposed to get down to a low of about 29 tonight but hopefully there won't be any :smow: yet. I really want to go out and :archer: :turkey: in the morning. Hope you all have a great :hatparty: day and since its 5pm somewhere I think I'll have a :cocktail:


----------



## ladysedge

Good morning to you princess. 

I thought I would hit the bar early today because I have to work this weekend and I would soooooo much rather be hunting!! Therefore, I think I need a drink :darkbeer: to force myself into going. I'm not one to call in sick but maybe I'll have a few more drinks until I feel icky..... 
I bet I will be able to find my way to the woods!!
I just have 6 days to go and then off to the farm to hunt!! I can do it.
Have a great day ladies and good luck to all those that are hunting.
Hunt safe
Diann


----------



## O'Gnaw

+14 degrees and thick frost here @ 9,200ft!

I think I'll dress warmly before trying my first "cold-weather" target practice with the Predator Stealth!


----------



## absolutecool

Brrr....better you than me...lol


----------



## z28melissa

absolutecool said:


> Melissa, see what you can do with these if you don't care.


I almost forgot about this :embara: sometimes you gotta get after me :darkbeer:


----------



## absolutecool

That is awesome Melissa!!! 

Thank you so much!!


----------



## CricketKiller

After working another Saturday.... I'm havin a few :darkbeer: to celebrate my fav football team winning! Wasn't pretty but a win is a win. 

Still trying to decide tomorrows plans... do we go fishin' or huntin'? The daily dilema at our house....


----------



## camoprincess

Well after 2 1/2 hours in a pop-up (freezing), we decided to head to the truck and we are surrounded, there 14 deer about 40 yards from us, in fact at one of the places we were going to put the pop-up. Well after watching them for about 15 minutes, it was way to dark to even think about shooting, we decided to cut across the field and circle around them. We are going back out tomorrow to move the pop-up! This was the first time we were on this property, it is looking to be very promising. :smile:

Everyone have a great night.


----------



## z28melissa

absolutecool said:


> That is awesome Melissa!!!
> 
> Thank you so much!!


No prob!!



CricketKiller said:


> Still trying to decide tomorrows plans... do we go fishin' or huntin'? The daily dilema at our house....


The solution here is usually "both" :wink:



camoprincess said:


> Well after 2 1/2 hours in a pop-up (freezing), we decided to head to the truck and we are surrounded, there 14 deer about 40 yards from us, in fact at one of the places we were going to put the pop-up. Well after watching them for about 15 minutes, it was way to dark to even think about shooting, we decided to cut across the field and circle around them. We are going back out tomorrow to move the pop-up! This was the first time we were on this property, it is looking to be very promising. :smile:
> 
> Everyone have a great night.


Sounds like a heckuva a place, good luck!!

I haven't been seeing much deer activity at all, I think I'll give goose hunting another shot tonight. Gonna change up my strategy, and maybe take the camcorder along for the ride too. I've got a good spot with lots of geese daily, but getting close to them is a whole other story!! Any tips would be appreciated


----------



## GirlieBowhunter

CricketKiller said:


> After working another Saturday.... I'm havin a few :darkbeer: to celebrate my fav football team winning! Wasn't pretty but a win is a win.
> 
> Still trying to decide tomorrows plans... do we go fishin' or huntin'? The daily dilema at our house....


Sounds like you must be a Gamecocks fan! Go Cocks!! We'll take a "W" anyway we can get it, but you are right, the game was pitiful!


----------



## garfanatic

Hi!  Belly up to the :set1_draught2: and I'll even volunteer to be the designated driver. epsi: 

Got my new cams for my Trykon yesterday. :banana: Took them into my dealer and as soon as my new Winner's Choice strings come in they can get it all set up for me. :set1_applaud: Finally I will be able to get some :archer: done!  

After feeding the :chicken01: I tried this last night and it is DELICIOUS!!  :thumbs_up



mpflugradt said:


> I think its lipton that makes spanish rice in a bag where you just add 2 cups of water and make it, anyways make the spanish rice according to the directions on the package. Put that in a bowl with a slice of singles cheese, or 2 slices, throw on a couple over easy eggs and mix together adding your fave hot sauce. We use frank's at our house religiously. Anyways makes a kick but meal and still pretty healthy for ya with the grain, protine, and dairy. Could also throw some ground sausage or deer burger in with it to give your meat into the meal.


I had better get back to work, but I hope everyone has a great day! :wink:


----------



## CricketKiller

GirlieBowhunter said:


> Sounds like you must be a Gamecocks fan! Go Cocks!! We'll take a "W" anyway we can get it, but you are right, the game was pitiful!


Haha, I sure am not a Chicken Fan. I'm a Tiger and Red Raider Grad but a Buckeye for life! Plus I've found that when you cheer for three teams usually at least one will win each Saturday. :wink:


----------



## camoprincess

I so need the bar tonight, but seeing that I am already ukey: I had better lay off the :cocktail::darkbeer:

Hopefully it is just a short ukey: time, everyone else in the house has had it and only felt like crap for 1 day, but I am the mom so that means that I will be ukey: the longest.

Well, I will talk to you all later, gonna go back to bed.


----------



## absolutecool

Here are some pics of my critters, I got a new lens yesterday and of course they are always willing to pose for me!! The dogwood was cooperative also.


----------



## garfanatic

absolutecool said:


> Here are some pics of my critters, I got a new lens yesterday and of course they are always willing to pose for me!! The dogwood was cooperative also.


Beautiful kitties!!  What are their names? 

I had a "Garfield" suction cup cat last night right after it started sleeting. We only have barn kitties and one came up to the porch and climbed on the back of my porch swing and jumped onto the window screen! I was sitting in the chair closest to the window and it freaked me out. I almost dumped my ice cream. That would have been a complete tragedy! epsi:


----------



## absolutecool

Thanks, the white one is Lucky and the other one is Jake.

Lucky has a story, my friends sister found him, his mother deserted him at 3 days old so she picked him up. She gave him to my friend and she raised him on a bottle, went home everyday and fed him, wiped his rear and bathed him....then for some reason her oldest son became allergic to him so she had to give him away. Of course I took him, as I don't think she would have let him go to anyone else, and the rest is history, he is so sweet but has a tendency to bite you. She has two young children and he was wild as a buck when he came to us...always a house cat though. He has settled down and is the master!!

Jake was born the day before mother's day. Lucky is not his dad but I am happy to see them getting along!!


----------



## MNArrowFlinger

Happy Friday to All!! :cocktail: Good luck in the woods - I'm bachloretting it this weekend. I've got a couple movies for tonight so the :couch2: is looking comfy for the night :happy1:. I was gonna go to the woods, but think I'm going to bring one of my babies :dog1: - Kati - out pheasant hunting tomorrow morning instead. She's been pouting every time I put my hunting clothes on cuz she thinks she's going with. It gets tough to find time to "do it all", but she's patient and deserves to go out. :smile:


----------



## garfanatic

MNArrowFlinger said:


> Happy Friday to All!! :cocktail: Good luck in the woods - I'm bachloretting it this weekend.


I'm envious! My hubby used to be gone from right after work Friday until late Saturday every fowl season. I used to miss him and have problems with him being gone. Now that I really don't care if he stays overnight or not, he never goes until 4 am. Then I never get any girly-movies watched.

Has anyone seen the new movie with Sandra Bullock called "The Proposal"? I'm thinking about renting it tonight and telling my hubby to deal with watching a girly movie if he's not going to leave. 

I love Fridays! :bounce:


----------



## MNArrowFlinger

I have "The Proposal", "Haunting in Conneticut", "Ghosts of Girlfriends Past" and "Nights in Rodanthe" for the weekend.


----------



## camoprincess

Happy Friday ladies :darkbeer: :cocktail: My husband and I just spent 2 hours with a potential realtor  we are trying to decided if we want to do it on our own or with a realtor 

Hoping to hit the woods tomorrow morning. Wanted to go this afternoon but after that 2 hour meeting my hubby put new brakes on my car  him! Now he is at the saddle shop with a client and he has to change the starter in his truck so we are down to one vehicle which means I have no way to get to the woods.

Oh well, kids are home from school, so I need to listen to how their day was


----------



## absolutecool

Glad the work day is almost over!! I am still nervous about the wedding tomorrow but not as bad as I was!! I will be going to the rehearsal tonight and see how things are gonna be. 

It has finally turned off cold here so the deer should be moving. We have a muzzleloader hunt tomorrow but I probably won't get to go in the morning as I will be panicking over the wedding. Maybe Sunday if I am lucky.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## camoprincess

absolutecool said:


> Glad the work day is almost over!! I am still nervous about the wedding tomorrow but not as bad as I was!! I will be going to the rehearsal tonight and see how things are gonna be.
> 
> It has finally turned off cold here so the deer should be moving. We have a muzzleloader hunt tomorrow but I probably won't get to go in the morning as I will be panicking over the wedding. Maybe Sunday if I am lucky.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


Don't panic ~ your pictures are awesome and you will do a wonderful job!:thumbs_up


----------



## CricketKiller

Good luck with the wedding pictures! I'm sure they'll be great! I'm going to watch a bit of fooseball and then head to the stand for the night!


----------



## camoprincess

Just got in from the woods about an hour ago ~ we saw 5 does no shots though. We have never been to this spot in the morning so we decided that we are going to give it a shot tomorrow morning, the only thing I am not looking forward to is we are supposed to get down to 25 tonight. YUCK


----------



## absolutecool

Well I survived the wedding and only made 427 pictures...I hope that is enough!!

Here is one, I think they will be ok...


----------



## absolutecool

ok, I didn't get it posted...


well crap never mind, stupid pics won't upload!!!:angry:


----------



## absolutecool

Ok, pics are working today, here are a couple from yesterday!!


----------



## camoprincess

YEAH! YOU DID AWESOME!

Cool ~ those turned out really nice. Love the camo vests and ties:thumbs_up


----------



## CricketKiller

Those look great!!! I may have to book you in April for my wedding


----------



## GirlieBowhunter

wonderful pics!


----------



## z28melissa

Nice work!! Come do mine???


----------



## absolutecool

CricketKiller said:


> Those look great!!! I may have to book you in April for my wedding





z28melissa said:


> Nice work!! Come do mine???


Have camera, will travel!!


----------



## tn_huntress

absolutecool said:


> Ok, pics are working today, here are a couple from yesterday!!


Awww my best friends!!!


----------



## squirky

Great job Shanna I knew you would pull it off :wav:


----------



## MNArrowFlinger

Those pix turned out GREAT!!!


----------



## garfanatic

I LOVE the vests and ties!!! They are the best. I also think those pics are better than mine were! Great job!


----------



## tn_huntress

absolutecool said:


> Ok, pics are working today, here are a couple from yesterday!!


I just realized that was the picture Jeremy told me to "cheese hard" in & then he didn't cheese back. Duh.. lol


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

Nice job girlfriend!!!! Pictures are great!!!


----------



## MsEMSarcher

:clap: Great job Shanna.....I too love the vest & ties....she was a beautiful bride and that other lil gal was quite the cutie too!!!! :wink::wink:


----------



## absolutecool

Thanks ya'll!!


----------



## camoprincess

I had a really great experience tonight!

I decided on my way home from work that I was going to go to the woods. I decided to sit along a fence row right next to a hay field, where I sat when I shot that doe that I couldn't find. I was just sitting on a chair up against a tree with some limb coverage on both sides. About 80 yds away is a group of apple trees and I saw 3 or 4 deer wander in there, decided I would wait and see what they were going to do and possibly let them pass by me and into the hay field and then try to take a shot if I felt good about one. All of a sudden these 2 small does (last years fawns) started coming towards me, they new something was up but they still kept coming, stop and start, they were certainly tag teaming though, 1 would get behind a tree and the other would be staring me down, I had already decided that I was going to pass on them and just sit and watch. For 35 very long and agonizing minutes they were 25 yds from me walking back and forth and snorting and stomping trying to figure out what I was, I think that was probably the first time I was able to sit so still, I even had a mosquito biting my forehead and didn't even mess with it. Pretty proud of myself for that one. My heart was beating so fast and I was sweating, I think more from excitement, I even had sweat running down my face. 

It is just so awesome to sit out there and watch nature at its best. Sometimes I could sit out there without my bow and just watch and relax.

Sorry to ramble but I thought I would share that experience with you all.


----------



## absolutecool

And that is why we hunt!!

Not so much for the kill but the chance to be in God's plan and see what it is like. Nothing like being able to sit and watch nature like that. Even though they saw you they didn't know what you were and were doing everything in their power to make you move. It is so cool when they do that, but if it had of been big momma doing that she would be in the freezer now!!! lol

Congrats on your experience!!


----------



## CricketKiller

absolutecool said:


> And that is why we hunt!!
> 
> Not so much for the kill but the chance to be in God's plan and see what it is like. Nothing like being able to sit and watch nature like that. Even though they saw you they didn't know what you were and were doing everything in their power to make you move. It is so cool when they do that, but if it had of been big momma doing that she would be in the freezer now!!! lol
> 
> Congrats on your experience!!


Very well said!!! That is a great story!!


----------



## MNArrowFlinger

great story camoprincess! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## camoprincess

Yes, if it would have been the big momma or the big daddy it would be in the freezer.:wink:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Not long till the weekend now girls, lovely wedding pics!

I will be in Mallorca on Sat for 1 week, cant wait!


----------



## garfanatic

*Big hunting day tomorrow!*

epsi: Dropped the youngest young'n off at Grandmas. Heading home to get a little practicing done and get some good sleep. Waking up at 3 AM to head to the pond for a little quacker shooting. Hubby with the gun, me with the camera. He says he's taking my gun anyway for me to shoot. The only duck shooting I want to do is photography. :cam: We're taking our oldest daughter with us. She's been bugging Daddy all year about wanting to go out with him. She's really into fowl hunting. 

Then around lunch time we're heading home, dropping off the oldest with Granny and we're heading to the stands for my FIRST deer archery hunt!  I'm so excited I can't hardly sit still. I finally feel comfortable enough with my new bow to give it a try in the field.

Hubby said he's going to laugh when I don't wake up at 3 AM. If I'm still this excited then, I may not have even gotten to sleep yet. :bounce:


----------



## camoprincess

garfanatic ~ you go girl and have a blast.

I think I am in need of a few :cocktail: :cocktail: :cocktail:. As you all know my triplets are Seniors in high school:sad: Tonight was the last football game of the season and with my boy of the set being in band we went for parents night, had to do it a couple of years ago with the oldest, and tonight was the last time :sad:, my babies are all growing up :teeth::sad: I didn't cry though! So now we are just one step closer to graduation  then the daughter getting married  and the hubby and I moving to Montana :cheer2: I guess that is probably the best part of them growing up, the hubby and I get time together :wink:

Have a great night girls. Huntin this weekend :cheer2:


----------



## absolutecool

I hunted yesterday afternoon and saw three turkeys and five deer...I tried my best to get a turkey but a tree jumped in the way and saved his life!!! Trashed a broadhead too...lol


----------



## garfanatic

absolutecool said:


> I hunted yesterday afternoon and saw three turkeys and five deer...I tried my best to get a turkey but a tree jumped in the way and saved his life!!! Trashed a broadhead too...lol


Those darn life-saving trees anyway!! Just jumping out there and ruining our equipment. :rofl:

I didn't even get to shoot my bow in the field Saturday. Never saw a thing other than birds. Did get one duck though. Didn't see much while in the boat either. However, my score shot was 100%, my hubby's was only 25% for the day. :thumbs_up

epsi:


----------



## absolutecool

Yeah, my hubbs has killed a turkey and a coyote....I have killed the ground and a tree...can't eat trees....lol


----------



## garfanatic

absolutecool said:


> Yeah, my hubbs has killed a turkey and a coyote....I have killed the ground and a tree...can't eat trees....lol


I thought for sure you can eat trees. Lots of fiber!! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## absolutecool

Some pics....


----------



## MNArrowFlinger

:rain: it's snowing here...... wondering if I want to take off work early to attempt hunting or wait until tomorrow when it's a little nicer :set1_thinking:


----------



## MNArrowFlinger

didn't go out - wind picked up too much. I'll keep my fingers crossed for this weekend. Everyone have a safe and happy halloween!! :spider:


----------



## garfanatic

Tomorrow's the first day of pheasant season here. I'm looking forward to getting out. Love to eat some pheasant. Especially the way my hubby makes it. As Campbell's soup's say, mmm, mmm good. 

Have a happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## camoprincess

It has done nothing but:rain: and blowing all day. It seemed like everytime I stepped out the door it would just :rain: and blow harder.

The kids are having a Halloween party tomorrow night so will be getting ready for that most of the day tomorrow and hopefully will get to spend some time in the stand on Sunday:happy:

Have a great night and weekend, going to have some :cocktail: after I finish up my homework.:star:


----------



## absolutecool

It is juvenile weekend here so no hunting for me, hubbs took his nephew this afternoon, they saw three does on the way out, maybe tomorrow they can connect.

I got to go pheasant hunting in Texas with my brother a few years ago, it was fun but cold!!

Also he sent me a message this morning, he had his first bow kill today!! I sent him a bow back in the spring and he connected this morning!! It is good to get new folks involved in the sport!


----------



## camoprincess

I have a house full of teenagers right now. The triplets wanted to have a party since this is their last year of high school and we will be moving next year, at least they are in the garage.

Sucks though ~ was hoping to have some time with the hubby tonight while all the kids were out in the garage, but wouldn't you know it, he got toned out for a structure fire. He's a firefighter, this just so not a good night for that. I just hope everyone is okay.


----------



## z28melissa

This bar needs some action!!!


----------



## absolutecool

Nice pic, how do you put that little thing in the corner? Let me guess....photoshop!!!


----------



## TexasHuntinGirl

z28melissa said:


> This bar needs some action!!!


now that is a awesome picture


----------



## JAG

TexasHuntinGirl said:


> now that is a awesome picture


Hey there Girlie... are you ready for 3D to start again? HOws your hunting season going?


----------



## z28melissa

absolutecool said:


> Nice pic, how do you put that little thing in the corner? Let me guess....photoshop!!!


Thanks!! yep... good ol' Photoshop 
That's my goose huntin' spot... maybe if I stop takin pictures for 2 minutes I might see some geese LOL.


----------



## absolutecool

My first buck with a bow!!


----------



## camoprincess

Whoo Hooo! Way to go :wav:


----------



## Huntergirla

Absolutecool- WAY TO GO!! Congrats to ya!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Some pics from the Spanish Island of Mallorca

Have alot of good happy memories from there, this was our 24th time there.

Alcudia old town































































































































Cheers ladies!










My shooting


----------



## CricketKiller

Anyone want to join me in singing "Rain, rain, go away......" Goodness after years of seeing drought and no rain I should be thankful, but it's getting rediculous! 

Might as well have a :darkbeer: since I won't be out hunting tonight!


----------



## absolutecool

Well I am still on cloud nine so this rounds on me!!!

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

CricketKiller said:


> Anyone want to join me in singing "Rain, rain, go away......" Goodness after years of seeing drought and no rain I should be thankful, but it's getting rediculous!
> 
> Might as well have a :darkbeer: since I won't be out hunting tonight!


Yep, I'll join you. I swear to God ever since we've got back its done nothing but rain. :thumbs_do


----------



## HomeGrwn

absolutecool said:


> I prefer this but whatever is being passed around will do!!


Ahh!! This bud will do just fine :darkbeer:
Have wonderful evening:star:


----------



## HomeGrwn

Those are great pictures. I love ur angling and vibrant colors. What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## absolutecool

Alright photo techies...I got photoshop cs2 yesterday, how hard is it gonna be for me to figure out how to use it?


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

absolutecool said:


> Alright photo techies...I got photoshop cs2 yesterday, how hard is it gonna be for me to figure out how to use it?


It's not that difficult, there are good online manuals on youtube too. I have CS4 and its fairly easy to use


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

HomeGrwn said:


> Those are great pictures. I love ur angling and vibrant colors. What kind of camera do you have?


Nikon D60 with 25 - 500 mm Nikkor lens.


----------



## CricketKiller

I have CS2 and once you get the hang of it, it is really not that hard.


----------



## z28melissa

absolutecool said:


> Alright photo techies...I got photoshop cs2 yesterday, how hard is it gonna be for me to figure out how to use it?


You're gonna be hooked! I think I've got a bunch of Photoshop books if you'd like to borrow them. Just let me know.


----------



## goofyswife2788

Whats everyone up to this weekend. I havent jumped into the bar yet but feel like you all been missing out on a really good time...so here I am lets get this party started !!! :darkbeer:

Still waiting on the hubby to stop whinning about the BIG BUCK i got a few weeks ago and get his butt up in a tree and bring home the chow! I can't wait to get back out..been to darn busy since I got back from Louisiana. 

Anyway, good luck to all those going out this weekend!


----------



## absolutecool

z28melissa said:


> You're gonna be hooked! I think I've got a bunch of Photoshop books if you'd like to borrow them. Just let me know.


Dude, that would be wicked!!! Cool, thanks!!


----------



## absolutecool

goofyswife2788 said:


> Whats everyone up to this weekend. I havent jumped into the bar yet but feel like you all been missing out on a really good time...so here I am lets get this party started !!! :darkbeer:
> 
> Still waiting on the hubby to stop whinning about the BIG BUCK i got a few weeks ago and get his butt up in a tree and bring home the chow! I can't wait to get back out..been to darn busy since I got back from Louisiana.
> 
> Anyway, good luck to all those going out this weekend!


That sure was a wicked nice first buck, how are you gonna top that....!!!!! How are you gonna have him mounted?

I finally have one to be mounted and am thinking of my options. The processor just called and I will be picking him up tomorrow so he will also be going to the taxidermist!!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## goofyswife2788

absolutecool said:


> That sure was a wicked nice first buck, how are you gonna top that....!!!!! How are you gonna have him mounted?
> 
> I finally have one to be mounted and am thinking of my options. The processor just called and I will be picking him up tomorrow so he will also be going to the taxidermist!!!! I can't wait!!!



We drop him off at the taxidermist next week. Im not sure yet how Im going to have him mounted. We picked him up from the processor just a few days ago, already had some dear steaks and WOW :rock:was he gooooood.

I have no idea how im going to top that one- probably will never top him but im sure gona try. Set my expectations a little high with him being my first deer! LOL Im spoiled now.


----------



## trx125

CountryWoman said:


> :chortle: Good idea and we will get the :whip: out if the guys come over to much
> 
> Morning ladies:wave3:


I will make sure to visit everyday(I will just watch)!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

goofyswife2788 said:


> Whats everyone up to this weekend. I havent jumped into the bar yet but feel like you all been missing out on a really good time...so here I am lets get this party started !!! :darkbeer:
> 
> Still waiting on the hubby to stop whinning about the BIG BUCK i got a few weeks ago and get his butt up in a tree and bring home the chow! I can't wait to get back out..been to darn busy since I got back from Louisiana.
> 
> Anyway, good luck to all those going out this weekend!


Had a few gins, studied for most of the day for my final exams on Thursday which I am dreading (though i am confident about my 2 20 minute speeches, i had to write them and learn it, I'm doing my BSN and i have a drug calculations exam too) then 2 assignments before Christmas....never stops 

Tomorrow more studying, may shoot my bow if the weather is nice have to prepare for my MS bowhunt in 5 weeks!

Hope you all have a nice weekend.


----------



## anathema2208

I am utterly bored at work.


----------



## garfanatic

anathema2208 said:


> I am utterly bored at work.


I am too, let's go hunting!  :archer:


----------



## anathema2208

I am ready when you are!!!!


----------



## O'Gnaw

Working through on a creepy character in the novel! Creepy enough to want a double chamomile tea before bed every night!

It was -1 degree here yesterday morning - thick polarfleece socks feel great now.

I definately need to practice harder using the release while wearing gloves!

Fresh cappuccino, anyone?


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

O'Gnaw said:


> Fresh cappuccino, anyone?


Me please! 

Got my final exams on Thursday, trying not to get too nervous, I am ready but doing a medical speech with not having the ability to read off of your notes for 20 minutes infront of 2 people really is freaking me out.


----------



## anathema2208

o'gnaw said:


> fresh cappuccino, anyone?


meeeeeee tooo!!!!!!


----------



## camoprincess

I'll take one too.


----------



## O'Gnaw

:tea:

(I don't think there's one making a cappuccino on a lever espresso machine, hope this is okay)

Enjoy!

I also have some hazelnut and some grenadine syrup, as well as some good quality chocolate.

Good wishes to you on the speech! Sounds nerve-wracking (though I'd likely find many an excuse to toss back 4oz of a highlands single malt - just for me nerves, y'know. . .LOL!).

Once apon a time, I had to give speeches and the occasional proposal presentation (nothing ever went over 15 minutes, though) in front of large audiences - I just envisioned that beyond the lights were nothing more sinister than balloons and chrysandthemums, and wore a bit heavier floral perfume to reinforce the subliminal to myself.

Food for thought?

Time for a refill!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

O'Gnaw said:


> :tea:
> 
> (I don't think there's one making a cappuccino on a lever espresso machine, hope this is okay)
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> I also have some hazelnut and some grenadine syrup, as well as some good quality chocolate.
> 
> Good wishes to you on the speech! Sounds nerve-wracking (though I'd likely find many an excuse to toss back 4oz of a highlands single malt - just for me nerves, y'know. . .LOL!).
> 
> Once apon a time, I had to give speeches and the occasional proposal presentation (nothing ever went over 15 minutes, though) in front of large audiences - I just envisioned that beyond the lights were nothing more sinister than balloons and chrysandthemums, and wore a bit heavier floral perfume to reinforce the subliminal to myself.
> 
> Food for thought?
> 
> Time for a refill!


I use my espresso machine all the time for cappuccinos, they're great!

The thing that i worry about is all our speeches have to be backed up with references (evidence) i just hope they dont grill me lol I am doing one on health promotion, i worked with a client that smoked alot, she had a child etc etc need to talk about it in a care plan setting like - INTRO - ASSESSMENT (WHAT WAS THE PROBLEM) - PLANNING (WHAT YOUR ACTIONS WERE) - IMPLEMENTATION (NURSING CARE INVOLVED AND WHAT YOU DID) - EVALUATION (WHAT DID YOU LEARN)

The next speech is the same as above only about CVAs and the problems associated with my patient, how it effects an activity of living he has swallowing difficulties (dysphagia) , had a percutaneous endoscopic gastrostomy as he could not consume orally etc etc its long and drawn out... all of them are 20 minutes long.

You have good taste with the Scottish whisky, i do like my Jura whisky its very smokey, peaty its 20 years old :thumbs_up

Having a pint of beer (ale) just now to calm my nerves :chortle:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

I think they went well, they 3 of them look pleased enough. Shaking like a leaf.


----------



## CricketKiller

good job on your speech! I'm sure it went well. I know when I did my thesis defense and had to present all the facts/research in front of about 30 of my peers and profs. I was nervous as can be. 



Well after about a month of shooting every bow I could get my hands on, I finally bought a backup bow. Well I guess it's not so much a backup bow but more a bow I can leave in Ohio for a few months so I don't have to keep shipping my other one back and forth every holiday. So I now have an 07' Equalizer to back up my 06' Equalizer. Hahaha. I know there's a lot of good bows out there now but for me nothing could quite compare to my Eq. Now I have the even tougher decision of deciding what colors to use to accessorise. My 06' has pink and green strings and wrist strap. I'm thinking going with pink/brown or maybe orange/brown or even pink/gray. Any other cool looking color combo's that ya'll use?


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

CricketKiller said:


> good job on your speech! I'm sure it went well. I know when I did my thesis defense and had to present all the facts/research in front of about 30 of my peers and profs. I was nervous as can be.
> 
> 
> 
> Well after about a month of shooting every bow I could get my hands on, I finally bought a backup bow. Well I guess it's not so much a backup bow but more a bow I can leave in Ohio for a few months so I don't have to keep shipping my other one back and forth every holiday. So I now have an 07' Equalizer to back up my 06' Equalizer. Hahaha. I know there's a lot of good bows out there now but for me nothing could quite compare to my Eq. Now I have the even tougher decision of deciding what colors to use to accessorise. My 06' has pink and green strings and wrist strap. I'm thinking going with pink/brown or maybe orange/brown or even pink/gray. Any other cool looking color combo's that ya'll use?


That's like my speeches, i am glad it was just infront of 3 people though.

Glad its all over. 3 exams left to do.


----------



## O'Gnaw

Congratulations!

Just remember, this is the easy part - when you're practicing medicine on patients and everyone expects you to have more than just the right answers all the time regardless of how tired you are, or what last night was like, that's when you are greatful for the easy years before when you put in the endless hours to GET IT RIGHT!

So: what reward do you give yourself after each major hurdle is overcome successfully?

Just a thought? It doesn't have to be either big or expensive - but it must be durable and personally meaningful. Maybe something you and a few other close classmates buy for each other, so you remember?


----------



## SpOtFyRe

O'Gnaw said:


> Fresh cappuccino, anyone?


ME! ... Oh Oh ME!
(My machine is at home and the work coffee is brown stained water!!!)



Scotsbowhunter said:


> That's like my speeches, i am glad it was just infront of 3 people though.
> 
> Glad its all over. 3 exams left to do.


Congrats!

BTW ... Sweet photos ... they're fantastic!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

O'Gnaw said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Just remember, this is the easy part - when you're practicing medicine on patients and everyone expects you to have more than just the right answers all the time regardless of how tired you are, or what last night was like, that's when you are greatful for the easy years before when you put in the endless hours to GET IT RIGHT!
> 
> So: what reward do you give yourself after each major hurdle is overcome successfully?
> 
> Just a thought? It doesn't have to be either big or expensive - but it must be durable and personally meaningful. Maybe something you and a few other close classmates buy for each other, so you remember?


I haven't really done much due to this 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/south_of_scotland/8368147.stm

For 4 days now we've been battered with 60MPH winds and flooding, the river 100 yards from me has burst its banks but i dont think we'll get flooded. This kinda of weather is very unusual here. Even with normal rain dall it doesn't compare to the pacific coast, we dont get near as much as that.

But thank you for the comments, I appreciate it.



> Congrats!
> 
> BTW ... Sweet photos ... they're fantastic!


Thanks very much


----------



## O'Gnaw

Yikes! I hope you have dry firewood stored out of that weather!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

O'Gnaw said:


> Yikes! I hope you have dry firewood stored out of that weather!


LOL we have central heating


----------



## absolutecool

Scotsbowhunter said:


> LOL we have central heating


It was nice talking to you in chat yesterday....you dang European....lol...:smile:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

absolutecool said:


> It was nice talking to you in chat yesterday....you dang European....lol...:smile:


Likewise dang yankee


----------



## absolutecool

Scotsbowhunter said:


> Likewise dang yankee


I promise I will never call you that again...not even in fun.....I think I have to go take a pill or something.....so that is how it feels to be called a European...damn that hurts :teeth:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

absolutecool said:


> I promise I will never call you that again...not even in fun.....I think I have to go take a pill or something.....so that is how it feels to be called a European...damn that hurts :teeth:


Yeah we're never called that, very rarely. 

Sounds odd lol


----------



## camoprincess

Scotsbowhunter ~ how did your exams turn out? I am sure you did great.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

camoprincess said:


> Scotsbowhunter ~ how did your exams turn out? I am sure you did great.


I think they went ok, I have more next week and December but I will let know what the results are. I think its the end of December we get the results.


----------



## absolutecool

Well my husband just informed me my vacation is over, I don't think being in the hospital is a vacation but whatever...back to the grind stone tomorrow.

Let's all have a nice stiff one to get started for tomorrow!!!!


----------



## camoprincess

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:I will drink to that.


----------



## tn_huntress

absolutecool said:


> Let's all have a nice stiff one to get started for tomorrow!!!!



I was accused of that before I left your house thank you very much!


----------



## camoprincess

tn_huntress said:


> I was accused of that before I left your house thank you very much!


You know, she is just being a mom and looking out for your best interest But, I'm not your mom, just your teammate so I will gladly sit and :darkbeer: with you. Mom, you can join us too


----------



## absolutecool

camoprincess said:


> You know, she is just being a mom and looking out for your best interest But, I'm not your mom, just your teammate so I will gladly sit and :darkbeer: with you. Mom, you can join us too


I can...and I will...thanks!!!


----------



## camoprincess

absolutecool said:


> I can...and I will...thanks!!!


You are so right....and perfect, maybe you can give me some clues of dealing with 17 year old triplets, the boy is okay, it's the two girls that are driving me crazy:teeth:


----------



## absolutecool

camoprincess said:


> You are so right....and perfect, maybe you can give me some clues of dealing with 17 year old triplets, the boy is okay, it's the two girls that are driving me crazy:teeth:


I don't know how I managed to not screw her up any worse than she is....I would hate to give you advice!!!


----------



## JAG

camoprincess said:


> You are so right....and perfect, maybe you can give me some clues of dealing with 17 year old triplets, the boy is okay, it's the two girls that are driving me crazy:teeth:


Vodka? :lol:


----------



## absolutecool

JAG said:


> Vodka? :lol:


Vodka with a side of PGA!!!

What shoots you gonna make next season?


----------



## tn_huntress

absolutecool said:


> Vodka with a side of PGA!!!



Gag! Omg... Ya'll are too hardcore for me, I'm sticking with the :darkbeer:


----------



## absolutecool

tn_huntress said:


> Gag! Omg... Ya'll are too hardcore for me, I'm sticking with the :darkbeer:


haha

I used to could make some wicked hunch punch, bet I still could if I had the stuff to make it with.


----------



## tn_huntress

absolutecool said:


> haha
> 
> I used to could make some wicked hunch punch, bet I still could if I had the stuff to make it with.


You need me to take you shopping?


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Well I passed the drug calculations exam - 100% so I am gonna have a great weekend and chill out. 2 more assignments to do in 3 weeks and thats me off to MS and into 2nd year, back to university end of Jan :darkbeer:

Have a great weekend ladies.


----------



## absolutecool

Congrats on the exams.

I spent the night with the kiddo last night, we are having our thanksgiving today.

Made some pics of the kids, they are too cute!!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

absolutecool said:


> Congrats on the exams.
> 
> I spent the night with the kiddo last night, we are having our thanksgiving today.
> 
> Made some pics of the kids, they are too cute!!


I like the expression on your dogs face like "What did I do?!" :lol:


----------



## absolutecool

Yeah, not too long after this he tore all the stuffing out of one of his animals...now he is beside me chewing on the remnants of said animal...lol


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

absolutecool said:


> Yeah, not too long after this he tore all the stuffing out of one of his animals...now he is beside me chewing on the remnants of said animal...lol


He's a bad boy LOL


----------



## camoprincess

Scotsbowhunter ~ good job on your exams.

Well ladies, we got up this morning at 1:30AM, yes, AM, and drove 2 1/2 hours to Portage, Indiana to the Bass Pro Shop. Well, none of us thought about it until we pulled into their parking lot, Indiana is an hour behind Michigan. We stood outside in line for 1 1/2 hours, wind blowing and pretty cold. But we were like the 4th people in the store, got all of the stuff we wanted that were good deals, and I got me a BowBat. Karen from SLG was talking about them. Looks pretty cool. I haven't tested it out yet, draggin booty not to mention I have been sick for the last 2 days.

A few years ago my husband told me he would never go out shopping on BLACK Friday ever again, I was beside myself when he told me he wanted to be at BPS by the time they opened.:mg:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

camoprincess said:


> Scotsbowhunter ~ good job on your exams.
> 
> Well ladies, we got up this morning at 1:30AM, yes, AM, and drove 2 1/2 hours to Portage, Indiana to the Bass Pro Shop. Well, none of us thought about it until we pulled into their parking lot, Indiana is an hour behind Michigan. We stood outside in line for 1 1/2 hours, wind blowing and pretty cold. But we were like the 4th people in the store, got all of the stuff we wanted that were good deals, and I got me a BowBat. Karen from SLG was talking about them. Looks pretty cool. I haven't tested it out yet, draggin booty not to mention I have been sick for the last 2 days.
> 
> A few years ago my husband told me he would never go out shopping on BLACK Friday ever again, I was beside myself when he told me he wanted to be at BPS by the time they opened.:mg:


Thanks alot  Thats them all over with, just gotta write 2 assignments and thats me done till the end of Jan :darkbeer:


MS here I come!! :banana:


----------



## tn_huntress

absolutecool said:


> Yeah, not too long after this he tore all the stuffing out of one of his animals...now he is beside me chewing on the remnants of said animal...lol


Yeah, & you cleaned it ALL up lol... Too funny!


----------



## MartinGirl

Hi Ladies. I am new here to AT. I just would like to say how nice it is to have somewhere to go and talk to people who actually understand. Thanks to whoever started this forum for ladies. I have looked through some of the threads and enjoyed the reading. Hope you all have a great Monday!


----------



## absolutecool

MartinGirl said:


> Hi Ladies. I am new here to AT. I just would like to say how nice it is to have somewhere to go and talk to people who actually understand. Thanks to whoever started this forum for ladies. I have looked through some of the threads and enjoyed the reading. Hope you all have a great Monday!


Welcome!!!!!

We are all pretty easy to get along with. Don't be afraid to ask questions!! Remember the only dumb question is one that goes unasked!!!

Chances are that if you have a question someone here has experienced the same thing at one point or another and can help you out!!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

MartinGirl said:


> Hi Ladies. I am new here to AT. I just would like to say how nice it is to have somewhere to go and talk to people who actually understand. Thanks to whoever started this forum for ladies. I have looked through some of the threads and enjoyed the reading. Hope you all have a great Monday!


Hi, welcome to AT. I'm sure you'll have a good time here.


----------



## garfanatic

camoprincess said:


> I got me a BowBat. Karen from SLG was talking about them. Looks pretty cool. I haven't tested it out yet.


I saw this and looked online to see what these are. They look really cool. How much was it at BPS? How well does it work?


----------



## absolutecool

What is a bowbat!


----------



## garfanatic

It's a case to carry your bow and all your accessories into the stand. Looks really cool. Here's a clicky for it.


----------



## camoprincess

garfanatic said:


> I saw this and looked online to see what these are. They look really cool. How much was it at BPS? How well does it work?


I paid $89.99 at BPS and it was worth every penny. I do admit it was a little heavy pulling up into the stand, but other than that, I love it. Everything was right there.


----------



## absolutecool

I would hate to have my bow all tied up in something...I guess i am funny like that. I have my release on my wrist and my bow ready when I am walking in and out of the woods...even in the dark....maybe I am just scared...lol


----------



## camoprincess

absolutecool said:


> I would hate to have my bow all tied up in something...I guess i am funny like that. I have my release on my wrist and my bow ready when I am walking in and out of the woods...even in the dark....maybe I am just scared...lol


I wear my release ~ and yes I know what you are talking about with having your bow ready ~ I was doing that but this just makes it easier for me. And if its dark I either walk in with my husband or brother-in-law, and usually if I am out by myself my hubby comes out and gets me at dark. Ya never know how those deer can be.


----------



## Montana girl

absolutecool said:


> Congrats on the exams.
> 
> I spent the night with the kiddo last night, we are having our thanksgiving today.
> 
> Made some pics of the kids, they are too cute!!



Your Puppy is sooo Cute!! I have a Bosten as well!!! I hated little dogs tell i got her :mg: Now i want another!! She turned me to the dark side...LOL


----------



## CricketKiller

the latest edition to our family of bowtechs should be delivered any min. now. I can't wait to shoot my new to me Equalizer. The only bad thing is that it is currently pouring down rain


----------



## tn_huntress

CricketKiller said:


> the latest edition to our family of bowtechs should be delivered any min. now. I can't wait to shoot my new to me Equalizer. The only bad thing is that it is currently pouring down rain


You will love your Equalizer. I have one & can't talk myself into parting with it.


----------



## absolutecool

Montana girl said:


> Your Puppy is sooo Cute!! I have a Bosten as well!!! I hated little dogs tell i got her :mg: Now i want another!! She turned me to the dark side...LOL


Well technically that is my granddog!! He is a sweetie though!! He belongs to tn_huntress.


----------



## CountryWoman

I have not been in here forever:embara: Sorry . .but I wanted to drop by and say :wave: . .and because need a :cocktail::chortle: and some downtime from "life" in between holiday stuff and ranch stuff . . and this irratic weather:frusty: I can't wait for season to open next friday . . . if I even get to go out at all during season


----------



## MyPassion

HI ladies hope you dont mind the intrusion of a newcomer but this seemed like the perfect chit chatty kinda place to ask a question. 
Im new to archery and to AT but not new to online forums at all Im actually a forum junkie but anyway..I joined AT hoping to talk to guys and gals about archery and learm more about and since I love forums I figured no better place than this to help me learn. My husband bought me a bow this summer and I want to get more into archery. 
I generally just hit new posts and read anything that interests me. Well, every single posts Ive read here using the new posts search has people calling each other stupid (or worse) and being rude and disrespectful of one another. Dont get me wrong Im not thin skinned at all and I can take a lil back and forth but this is right down ridiculous. I mean they are right down nasty to one another and it makes someone new very hesistent to join in. 
Now I didnt come to bash your site or your friends I came to ask if its always like this and is it worth hanging around? Should I just stay in the ladies forum and not hit new posts? It seems like there isnt so much drama over here? Also is this behaviour allowed and encouraged at AT? Other forums I have the mods will delete anything disrespectful. Now dont get me wrong Im not saying people cant express their point of view but do they need to call people morons and make personal attacks while doing it?

I guess I was just hoping for a nice friendly place to talk archery and learn more.


----------



## absolutecool

The womens forum is pretty calm...general is where you get all the hate...I have to admit I have gotten very angry over there and expressed my opinion several times...To me it is like a car wreck, I hate to but I just gotta look....a few days ago I said I was gonna take a break, so much for that. I was just having a bad day.

I never do any kind of searches, I just check out the womens forum and spend way too much time in the classifieds!!

Hang around, we are a pretty good bunch of gals!!


----------



## MyPassion

absolutecool said:


> The womens forum is pretty calm...general is where you get all the hate...I have to admit I have gotten very angry over there and expressed my opinion several times...To me it is like a car wreck, I hate to but I just gotta look....a few days ago I said I was gonna take a break, so much for that. I was just having a bad day.
> 
> I never do any kind of searches, I just check out the womens forum and spend way too much time in the classifieds!!
> 
> Hang around, we are a pretty good bunch of gals!!


Thank you! I will just stick with the womens forum from now on. Im sure there are some nice guys here too but I dont want in on all the fighting and just want a drama free zone to talk and learn. 

Thanks again!!


----------



## camoprincess

I only look at the Manufactures thread, and then only the Athens threads, and of course, THIS WONDERFUL WOMEN'S FORUM.

I get on three other archery forums and am really lucky that the guys over there are into bashing and being rude.


----------



## goofyswife2788

It's Saturday afternoon and im scheduled at work until 1015pm tonight. I hope to jet out of here early to get some :darkbeer: on!


----------



## MyPassion

So do you girls know any good sites to learn more about 3D shooting?


----------



## O'Gnaw

I've been busy working on a novel - long ways to go before the manuscript is finished. Cold weather is settling in for the Front Range, and I'm caught up on firewood chores for the next couple of days.

I haven't been practicing archery, multi-tasking isn't my strong suit.

A great bean pot has just finished in the pressure cooker, fresh bread's out of the oven (last labs came in, and watching carbs/day is going to be a given from here on out, nothing more than 100g/day), and Cole is napping at my feet while both cats have burrowed into the comforter on the bed.

Christmas lights are up, and look beautiful in the snow! I'll try and get a few good pictures, promise!

K has vacation through the new year - much deserved, considering she really does have the misogynist nightmare for a boss; time together without obligations is a treasure to get to spend with her!

My sincerest wishes for you all to have a wonderful Christmas, regardless of your beliefs - truly! Be safe on the roads!

A toast of my favorite Zin to you all!


----------



## O'Gnaw

Here's the best I could do - we may live in a forest, but see no need to cut one down when this is right outside our door!


----------



## absolutecool

Very nice pic!!!!

Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## camoprincess

O'Gnaw ~ that tree is beautiful.

Hope all of you are having and safe, and happy Christmas.


----------



## z28melissa

That tree is great!! I wish I had time to decorate outside for Christmas. Maybe next year. Hope everyone had a great Christmas


----------



## CountryWoman

I need a :cocktail::nod: Hope everyone had a great christmas! I am looking forward to New Years and some more :cocktails::chortle:


----------



## CountryWoman

Hello all:wave3: it is getting cold again I had like 10 layers on hunting and I was cold . .then was sweating from walking . . then I was really cold:frusty: . . Got within 20 yds of a really nice buck out stalking down the creek. . .the downfall was he was on the wrong side of the fallen tree when he jumped and all I saw was him leaving. . . hadn't seen him until then he was really hidden:lol:

So time for a :cocktail: now that I am warm


----------



## camoprincess

CountryWoman said:


> Hello all:wave3: it is getting cold again I had like 10 layers on hunting and I was cold . .then was sweating from walking . . then I was really cold:frusty: . . Got within 20 yds of a really nice buck out stalking down the creek. . .the downfall was he was on the wrong side of the fallen tree when he jumped and all I saw was him leaving. . . hadn't seen him until then he was really hidden:lol:
> 
> So time for a :cocktail: now that I am warm


I know what you mean about cold :smow:~ went out this morning and I had on 4 layers pants and shirts, then my insulated bibs and my insulated coat. Stayed pretty warm in the stand but thought I wasn't going to be able to get out of all those clothes fast enough when I got back to the house.

:smow: not to mention, my realtree camo turned white while sitting out there.


----------



## CountryWoman

camoprincess said:


> I know what you mean about cold :smow:~ went out this morning and I had on 4 layers pants and shirts, then my insulated bibs and my insulated coat. Stayed pretty warm in the stand but thought I wasn't going to be able to get out of all those clothes fast enough when I got back to the house.
> 
> :smow: not to mention, my realtree camo turned white while sitting out there.


Turned white huh:noidea: well it was only 40 or so here but the wind chill was cutting through me Hope you get something:nod: I have until the 31st . . .hope babysitters will work out again but not sure:lol:


----------



## camoprincess

We have until the 31st too, was gonna head out this morning but the temp is only like 12 so the snow got crunchy overnight, makes getting in to the woods a little noisy and I really don't feel like freezing at this point in time today

Hope you can get the babysitters to work out. Get a big one


----------



## CountryWoman

camoprincess said:


> We have until the 31st too, was gonna head out this morning but the temp is only like 12 so the snow got crunchy overnight, makes getting in to the woods a little noisy and I really don't feel like freezing at this point in time today
> 
> Hope you can get the babysitters to work out. Get a big one


 well the weather has me scared off today too:lol: going to go grocery shopping instead so I don't have to worry about it the next couple days . . things like frozen pizza etc equal no calls of "we're hungry" :chortle:


----------



## GirlieBowhunter

All this talk of snow and hunting, I am so jealous. Sitting on the couch recovering from surgery is the pits. I want to be shooting. I hope you girls kill a big one.


----------



## z28melissa

It IS cold! I took the day off from hunting because it was supposed to be like 18 plus wind chill.... and whadya know, its sunny and calm! Wish I'd have gone. I've got til the 1st to fill a couple more tags. 
Getting out there in the cold did pay off for me though, I bagged my first buck right before xmas... it was cold sitting in the woods every day but soooo worth it!!! And snow makes tracking sooo much easier.


----------



## camoprincess

z28melissa said:


> It IS cold! I took the day off from hunting because it was supposed to be like 18 plus wind chill.... and whadya know, its sunny and calm! Wish I'd have gone. I've got til the 1st to fill a couple more tags.
> Getting out there in the cold did pay off for me though, I bagged my first buck right before xmas... it was cold sitting in the woods every day but soooo worth it!!! And snow makes tracking sooo much easier.


Melissa I was sitting in the woods today, from about 10:30 ~ 12:30 came in to thaw out and grab a bite to eat and was back out there from 2 ~ 4:30. It was much warmer this afternoon than this morning, the wind died down after 12:30 so that helped a lot and the sun sure did feel good when it was hitting me


----------



## CountryWoman

GirlieBowhunter said:


> All this talk of snow and hunting, I am so jealous. Sitting on the couch recovering from surgery is the pits. I want to be shooting. I hope you girls kill a big one.


Hope you get to feeling better:nod: and recover super fast:thumb:

Great buck Melissa . . .wouldn't have been so fond of the snow myself but worth it:chortle:


----------



## GirlieBowhunter

Awesome buck Melissa and beautiful picture in the snow.


----------



## CountryWoman

epsi: before I get off of here(again:chortle Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## O'Gnaw

Gorgeous buck, Melissa! That's a great holiday reward!

+27 feels like a heat wave today

I hope everyone has a great New Year!


----------



## honeyrobin

*Happy New Year!*

I hope everone has a great New Years Eve. :darkbeer:

Any one here from Central Jersey? :shade:


----------



## CountryWoman

:cheers: to everyone!


----------



## z28melissa

Thanks you guys!!! Hope everyone has a good and SAFE new years. I might hunt again tonight, in a new spot.... why not!


----------



## Kris_T

Beautiful buck Melissa ~ Congrats!

Happy New Year Everyone!!


----------



## honeyrobin

A few too many wines last night, but I had fun. Hope everyone made it safely home.


----------



## samuel1278

Good idea


----------



## luverofthebow

Just so you ladies are informed.....there was a vicious stomach virus that attacked me late Saturday. BEWARE: It comes in the form of an upset stomach,ukey: then....BAM, totally sucks the life out of you!!!! I finally made it out of bed......and still feel like a MACK truck hit me right in the abdomen. Please, Please, Please WASH YOUR HANDS!!!! I didn't wash mine enough LOL


----------



## Reelrydor

*Hi!*

Hello Ladies. My first post here. Had to read all of them before posting, took me a few days of computer time. Definitly one of the more friendly forums here. Being a bowhunter I checked out some of the other forums first, wow. Some of these guys play rough. Whatever--- I hope u don't mind me popping in. Hope all is well. Seasons over here. Just cold and snowy.:beer::beer::smile:


----------



## CricketKiller

Things are a bit to quiet around here, so I thought it might be time to re-open the bar. :darkbeer:


----------



## O'Gnaw

Absolutely!

Bombay Sapphire martini, please!

A publisher has been in touch, and loves the first manuscript - but @ over 300,000 (edited down from + 400,000 originally) words, wants me to break it down into smaller, connected stories. As both main characters are women archers who hunt, I thought it might not be out of line to share my happiness in getting a nibble of interest!

Cheers!


----------



## absolutecool

That is cool, I love to write but don't know about writing a whole novel....plus I just don't know what to write about. I did an article for Shoot Like a Girl on field dressing and it is on her website and I just did another one yesterday and sent her about getting ready for 3-d....I used to write poetry but that comes and goes...lol

Congrats to you!!


----------



## Fruitcake

Hey ladies!!! So just saw this thread and read the first page or so, but that's a lot to read through! But I was just wonderin how many of ya'll have horses and such on here? I've got one horsie and a couple mutts.... 

--Fruitcake
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## absolutecool

No horses here but two dogs and lets see......ten cats!!! My dogs are Banjo and Champ, the kitties are...Lucky, Jake, Gypsy, Abby, Chilly Willy, Mattie, Callie, Sabrina, Smokey and Ginger, I hope I am not forgetting anyone!!!


----------



## honeyrobin

*My kids are...*

Two labs, Sandy and Amber, and kitties are: Bob, Mary, Jane, Missy, Heater, Bubba, Petey, Brenda, Bobbie, Marie, Tippy, Angel, and one unnamed kitten, and MIA is Rowland. That makes 14. One tortoishell, and the rest are black with some white markings.:thumbs_up

Can I get a mudslide over here please. I'm pooped from shooting for 4 days. Sunday was a Block Shoot with 12 Guage shotgun, Monday was just a little practice with my bow, Tuesday was Animal League, and Wednesday was Spot League. I'm actually glad to be home doing nothing. :cocktail:


----------



## tn_huntress

absolutecool said:


> No horses here but two dogs and lets see......ten cats!!! My dogs are Banjo and Champ, the kitties are...Lucky, Jake, Gypsy, Abby, Chilly Willy, Mattie, Callie, Sabrina, Smokey and Ginger, I hope I am not forgetting anyone!!!


Your grandanimals duh!


----------



## absolutecool

tn_huntress said:


> Your grandanimals duh!


So sorry....Bo and Belle....I was talking about who live here....lol


----------



## CricketKiller

For being a short work week.... this has been the longest week ever. :cocktail:

Congrats O'Gnaw on the book! I can't imagine writing 400,000 words. But a book about women who bowhunt sounds pretty cool!

We have two pups- one is a Blue Heeler and the other a Black Lab


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

OK everyone is Friday! My fiance and I are celebrating our engagement tonight.

Cheers :darkbeer:


----------



## CricketKiller

Congrats on the Engagement! Now the joys of wedding planning. I've been planning for 4 months and still have 4 months left to go.... I keep begging to just go to Vegas but I don't think it's going to happen! I prolly shoulding be :darkbeer:, :beer: right now as I work on invites! hahah :wink:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

CricketKiller said:


> Congrats on the Engagement! Now the joys of wedding planning. I've been planning for 4 months and still have 4 months left to go.... I keep begging to just go to Vegas but I don't think it's going to happen! I prolly shoulding be :darkbeer:, :beer: right now as I work on invites! hahah :wink:


Long way away, we're concentrating on getting through university first - 2 more years to go then we are going to plan everything. :thumbs_up

I would love to get married on a beach


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Congrats!!


----------



## absolutecool

We finally got some good snow today!!


----------



## tn_huntress

Lovely


----------



## absolutecool

My Banjo passed away on Sunday, I am heartbroken..I don't know what to do but cry.


----------



## z28melissa

absolutecool said:


> My Banjo passed away on Sunday, I am heartbroken..I don't know what to do but cry.


Oh my... I am so, so so sorry. I know nothing I can say will make it any better, but you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

absolutecool said:


> My Banjo passed away on Sunday, I am heartbroken..I don't know what to do but cry.


Sorry to hear that


----------



## O'Gnaw

Well, it hasn't been pretty, but necessity was the financial motivation: my +7 year old Gateway up and blew a voltage regulator on the motherboard!

I built my first computer, and it works so well it's startling! It took a while to come up with , um, creative budgeting to get the components purchased, and next month will be _lean!_ but being a little too close to being a shut-in, having a working computer makes my days loads better!

Here's the bits:

Case: Lian Li PC-60FWB, PSU: Corsair CMPSU-750HX, MB: GigabyteGA-790FXTA-UD5, CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955, Cooler: Tuniq Universal w/ Arctic Silver, Memory: G. Skill DDR3 F3-10666CL8D-4GBHK, Hard Drive: WD Caviar Black WD6401AALS 7200RPM, Video Card: XFX HD-477A-YDFC, Optical Drive: MSI DH-24AAS-17 24X SATA DVD Burner

With OCD-level shopping, it came in just under $1180.

Now all I can do is pray something nasty like the water heater doesn't blow, or the well pump die - cause the thing about getting eleven cents from rubbing two nickles together? Think I came close to getting twelve. . .

So, the Elektra Micro Casa a Leva is up to temp, and I have hazelnut and grenadine syrups, as well as a fresh bottle of sambuca to go with good chocolate - anyone up for a "winterized" coffee drink with me?

absolutecool gets to be first in line.

It's a lovely day!


----------



## absolutecool

O'Gnaw said:


> Well, it hasn't been pretty, but necessity was the financial motivation: my +7 year old Gateway up and blew a voltage regulator on the motherboard!
> 
> I built my first computer, and it works so well it's startling! It took a while to come up with , um, creative budgeting to get the components purchased, and next month will be _lean!_ but being a little too close to being a shut-in, having a working computer makes my days loads better!
> 
> Here's the bits:
> 
> Case: Lian Li PC-60FWB, PSU: Corsair CMPSU-750HX, MB: GigabyteGA-790FXTA-UD5, CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955, Cooler: Tuniq Universal w/ Arctic Silver, Memory: G. Skill DDR3 F3-10666CL8D-4GBHK, Hard Drive: WD Caviar Black WD6401AALS 7200RPM, Video Card: XFX HD-477A-YDFC, Optical Drive: MSI DH-24AAS-17 24X SATA DVD Burner
> 
> With OCD-level shopping, it came in just under $1180.
> 
> Now all I can do is pray something nasty like the water heater doesn't blow, or the well pump die - cause the thing about getting eleven cents from rubbing two nickles together? Think I came close to getting twelve. . .
> 
> So, the Elektra Micro Casa a Leva is up to temp, and I have hazelnut and grenadine syrups, as well as a fresh bottle of sambuca to go with good chocolate - anyone up for a "winterized" coffee drink with me?
> 
> absolutecool gets to be first in line.
> 
> It's a lovely day!



Ok. I didn't understand any of that except you want me to have a drink with you...lol :darkbeer:

My days are getting better but I still miss my Banjo terribly. It will be three weeks this coming Sunday. This past weekend was tough as it was pretty and he would follow me around the yard while I would pick up sticks or whatever. He wasn't much of an outside dog but he tolerated it for me...he had ver luxurerious fur and sure didn't want any dirt on him!!


----------



## O'Gnaw

:grouphug::cheers:

It tooks us several years to heal from the loss of our last German Shepherd - I do understand, a little.

Hugs, and a double mocha with a shot of Sambuca, hon!


----------



## ladycritr-gitr

goodmorning just though i would post a pic of my dog(this pic is from a few years ago but it still makes me  everytime i look at it).....maybe everyone else can at least get a smile out of it this morning....


----------



## ArmyWife

ladycritr-gitr said:


> goodmorning just though i would post a pic of my dog(this pic is from a few years ago but it still makes me  everytime i look at it).....maybe everyone else can at least get a smile out of it this morning....


That is tooooo cute. I needed a smile this morning after todays evens and it isnt even noon yet. My daughter (5yr old) woke me up with a deathly scream like she someone was hurting her. She said her head hurts... She is pale and took a nasty fall n bounced her head off the ice atlease 2 times yesterday ice skating.. she appearted ok on first checking her and was fine all day yesterday but not this morning we are hoping it is something else like a sinus problem or something minor.. so now we are getting ready to head to the dr to make sure she is ok. 

Hope everyone elses morning has started out better


----------



## absolutecool

That dog is sweet, it looks like a Petey!!

Our other little dog is missing Banjo something terrible also. He was with him day and night since we brought him home, he probably misses him more than all of us put together.


----------



## KSGirl

ArmyWife said:


> That is tooooo cute. I needed a smile this morning after todays evens and it isnt even noon yet. My daughter (5yr old) woke me up with a deathly scream like she someone was hurting her. She said her head hurts... She is pale and took a nasty fall n bounced her head off the ice atlease 2 times yesterday ice skating.. she appearted ok on first checking her and was fine all day yesterday but not this morning we are hoping it is something else like a sinus problem or something minor.. so now we are getting ready to head to the dr to make sure she is ok.
> 
> Hope everyone elses morning has started out better


Prayers going out for your daughter! I hope everything comes out OK!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Hi ladies, hope yall are doing ok.

Michael (my fiance) went back home to MS for good 2 days ago, I'm not adjusting too well without him. Of course I am happy for him getting a great job back home but it's hard being apart for a long while (2 year left at nursing school)


----------



## ArmyWife

Thank you KSGirl.. Well the outcome is a slight concussion. Its crazy she has been asking me when she can go ice skating again.. I told her she has to stay off the ice for a while to heal up. Her headache seems to be getting worse so it maybe a ER trip in store. Her peds dr said if it gets worse to head to the ER tonight... So it should be interesting. So IF we do go to the ER I will post an update. I am hoping with a little rest her head will calm down some.


----------



## ArmyWife

Ok so UPDATE on my little one.... We ended up in the ER Saturday morning. She woke up with vertigo along with alot of other symptoms of her concussion worsening. So we go to the ER for the worsening symptoms and find out they are normal signs of post concussion but she also has pnemonia. So she is getting better.

How is everyones week going so far. I am still counting down the days till my Passion arrives. I am prayin it comes in before I leave for my trip to Florida for spring break.


----------



## O'Gnaw

Well, K's mud hen (AKA her Durango) got washed yesterday, first time in weeks (The roads back here aren't paved).

Today there is + 2 inches of new snow!

Thank heavens for a double mocha. . .


----------



## Questie

O'Gnaw said:


> Well, K's mud hen (AKA her Durango) got washed yesterday, first time in weeks (The roads back here aren't paved).
> 
> Today there is + 2 inches of new snow!
> 
> Thank heavens for a double mocha. . .


So lucky... Here in Texas we got so little a week ago... friends and I had a massive snowball fight, then a girls vs. guys fight to see who could keep their snowman up longer through the onslaught of the opposing team... guess who won ;D Don't take much to excite a Texan


----------



## ladycritr-gitr

sorry ladies just need to whine a little bit...i just got my new bow 2 days ago only shot it a few times and now i am so sick i can't even get out of the bed! ughh its just not fair not fair at all...i want to go outside and shoot! why does something like this always happen at the worst times!?! lol ooo well thanks for listening to me gripe a bit.


----------



## absolutecool

This thread has fallen to the way side, let's bring it back!!


----------



## CountryWoman

I agree . . .I will try and make sure I get in here more:embara: 

Good morning everyone:cheers:


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

Good Morning....Well it's a good day for me.....I'm not alone at work!!! My inside salesman is back from a 11 day vacation!!! WOW....what a week last week. We lost our harddrive in our server. What a mess!! But it's back up and running now. 

I'm ready for next week!!! I'm only working Mon, Tues and Wed. then I'm getting things ready for Augusta. I can't wait!!! 

Just a update on the pups....We should be getting ours in 4-5 weeks and I can't wait. They are really growing. We go see them every week. Last week they were starting to open those little blue eyes. OoooHHHH that puppy lovin!!!


----------



## goofyswife2788

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Good Morning....Well it's a good day for me.....I'm not alone at work!!! My inside salesman is back from a 11 day vacation!!! WOW....what a week last week. We lost our harddrive in our server. What a mess!! But it's back up and running now.
> 
> I'm ready for next week!!! I'm only working Mon, Tues and Wed. then I'm getting things ready for Augusta. I can't wait!!!
> 
> Just a update on the pups....We should be getting ours in 4-5 weeks and I can't wait. They are really growing. We go see them every week. Last week they were starting to open those little blue eyes. OoooHHHH that puppy lovin!!!




Puppy Lovin is the best!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

goofyswife2788 said:


> Puppy Lovin is the best!


This is the first time that we have been on the "stud" side and it is sooo hard to leave the pups when we go to visit! I like them at my house!!!


----------



## CountryWoman

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> This is the first time that we have been on the "stud" side and it is sooo hard to leave the pups when we go to visit! I like them at my house!!!


I agree I like the puppies at my house too LOL and then by the time they are ready to go to a new home I have gotton a little over "puppy's" for a little while :chortle:


----------



## CountryWoman

CountryWoman said:


> I agree I like the puppies at my house too LOL and then by the time they are ready to go to a new home I have gotton a little over "puppy's" for a little while :chortle:


Well my grass is starting to green up and I thought "I need to reseed the bare spots and fill in holes my kids and dogs have made over the winter . . . " after 4 big wheel barrel loads of dirt I have barely made a dent . . .they were busy . . .I am really leaning torward going and figuring out how to get the hay spikes off the backhoe:eyebrows: and using it . . .the wind is nasty though and I dont' really want to strir up the dirt that bad:noidea:


----------



## CountryWoman

CountryWoman said:


> Well my grass is starting to green up and I thought "I need to reseed the bare spots and fill in holes my kids and dogs have made over the winter . . . " after 4 big wheel barrel loads of dirt I have barely made a dent . . .they were busy . . .I am really leaning torward going and figuring out how to get the hay spikes off the backhoe:eyebrows: and using it . . .the wind is nasty though and I dont' really want to strir up the dirt that bad:noidea:


Well about the time the wind started to die down and I decided to go figure out how to take off the hay spikes . . . it was getting loaded on a trailer:frusty: Guess I will get back to the dirt moving when it gets back:lol:

:cocktail: anyone:noidea:


----------



## CountryWoman

:tea::banana:


----------



## absolutecool

T.G.I. freakin F!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArmyWife

absolutecool said:


> T.G.I. freakin F!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I totally agree... Well I am back. I had surgery a week ago so I havent been on in a while and before that I was on vacation. I hope everyone is doing well. My recovery is going well so far. Hoping to be back shooting my bow soon but idk yet.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr

absolutecool said:


> T.G.I. freakin F!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


whoop whoop FRIDAY is here!!!


----------



## tn_huntress

WooHoo!


----------



## TN- archerychic

Okay ladies, this is a great day. I am on vacation all next week and I just found out that my new bow shipped today. What could be better than a new bow and a week off to shoot it.....WOOOO HOOOO!!!


----------



## absolutecool

Nothing except it already being here, my new to me toy should be here today or tomorrow!!


----------



## ladycritr-gitr

whoo hoo new bows to play with!! this sport is soo ADDICTING!!


----------



## absolutecool

My husband just text me and my new to me bow came today, now I have to wait on a cam for it, already have a new set of strings!!


----------



## tn_huntress

absolutecool said:


> My husband just text me and my new to me bow came today, now I have to wait on a cam for it, already have a new set of strings!!


It's very pretty!


----------



## goofyswife2788

The Hubby and I got our new bows the other day. I hot a blue genetix from new breed archery and the hubby hot the cyborg from new breed. Awesome bows. He's getting 309fps and I'm flinging em at 277 26in draw at 50lbs. Once I'm near a pc that I can post pics ill put some up. They are truely sweet


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Sounds cool, lookin' forward to pics!


----------



## ladycritr-gitr

this was a hard thread to locate. just thought i would see how everyone's summer has been going?? ours has been great! lots of fun in the sun!


----------



## absolutecool

Well here are some pics since this thread has been revived.

I still miss my Banjo terribly, it has been 5 months and I still cry for him. 

I am looking forward to my grandson to help with the pain, won't be long now!!


----------



## ladycritr-gitr

guess i will add some pics from summer too..lol

our newest addition to the family Zeus with our two daughters:










Zeus by himself:









our oldest daughter wakeboarding for the first time:


----------



## emesa

I just love summer

Here's a picture of the latest addition to my family


----------



## KSGirl

I guess I'll add a few as well. Just a few pics of my two youngest, my son is a bit camera shy. :embara: First two photos are my oldest daughter doing what she loves sports. We spent most of the summer at ballgames and I love watching her play. Third photo is my youngest doing her favorite summer activity, the pool!


----------



## CountryWoman

:tea: figure it was time to bring this thread to the top too :wink:


----------



## CricketKiller

You're right! With hunting season in full swing I'm sure there's lots off us who could use the bar! :beer:


----------



## CountryWoman

CricketKiller said:


> You're right! With hunting season in full swing I'm sure there's lots off us who could use the bar! :beer:


:nod: or just some chatting time without being in a "specific" thread:lol: Hunting season won't be in full season for me until mid december :frusty::lol: :cheers:


----------



## Amurray

I agree!! Wishing i could get into the woods today!!! But i am fighting a massive cold. DH told me to stay home and get better! ;(


----------



## absolutecool

Amurray said:


> I agree!! Wishing i could get into the woods today!!! But i am fighting a massive cold. DH told me to stay home and get better! ;(


I am home as well. Gettin my arse kicked by something that is making my head bust!! I finally just drug myself out of bed and got dressed...


----------



## CountryWoman

Hope you both get to feeling better  no fun being sick!!!


----------



## CountryWoman

:tea: Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## CountryWoman

I think I am talking to myself in here:noidea:


----------



## absolutecool

CountryWoman said:


> I think I am talking to myself in here:noidea:


Yes!!! Well I am here if that counts as someone...lol


----------



## CountryWoman

Yes:cheers: That definatly counts as a good someone :lol: How is your day? I am having "one of those" bad days :chortle:


----------



## absolutecool

Eh mine is ok...just sittin here at work but it's all good!!


----------



## CountryWoman

absolutecool said:


> Eh mine is ok...just sittin here at work but it's all good!!


Well better then it could be:wink: I just woke up and was like "what happened to my "plan" for the day


----------



## absolutecool

Here are some new pics of my grandson, he is growing and so much fun!!

A pic of Champ, we lost him to his diabetes the 10th of November...still pretty sad. Losing both of our dogs in one year has been tough.

Last is my new to me bow my husband got me for Christmas, a Hoyt maxxis 35.


----------



## CountryWoman

Beautiful pics:nod: and what do you mean the bow you got for christmas:noidea: it isn't christmas yet:doh: . ..don't even remind me it is coming either i am way way behind!!


----------



## absolutecool

CountryWoman said:


> Beautiful pics:nod: and what do you mean the bow you got for christmas:noidea: it isn't christmas yet:doh: . ..don't even remind me it is coming either i am way way behind!!


Well I was having a fit for this bow, I had been looking for a Hoyt and this one showed up on here for sale and my husband finally told me if I wanted it to go ahead so it is an early Christmas present...lol


----------



## CountryWoman

absolutecool said:


> Well I was having a fit for this bow, I had been looking for a Hoyt and this one showed up on here for sale and my husband finally told me if I wanted it to go ahead so it is an early Christmas present...lol


:lol: Well at least you know you love your gift:nod: That is always a good thing, I am not real big on surprises myself anyways:wink:


----------



## CountryWoman

:cheers: Hope everyone is doing great! This thread so doesn't move:lol: but came in to chat anyways . .may have to go over to the other bar . . .but had a good day had a great group at 50yds was very excited!


----------



## absolutecool

CountryWoman said:


> :cheers: Hope everyone is doing great! This thread so doesn't move:lol: but came in to chat anyways . .may have to go over to the other bar . . .but had a good day had a great group at 50yds was very excited!


We went to shoot a little indoor tonight..I finally got out my new release, a truball ht...with a clicker...and slowed down and shot it the right way and maybe, just maybe this will help me with my TP...I have been fighting a loosing battle for going on 3 years now and it really sucks. Some days good, most days not so good. I can barely hold a pin on target enough to sight a bow in! I am gonna keep my fingers crossed that this will really help. I know I was wore out after just 15 shots of doing it the right way!


----------



## CountryWoman

"TP":noidea: . . Hope it does help:wink:


----------



## CountryWoman

:lol: I reported that "women's perspective" thread and now its gone . .. THANKS!


----------



## archermarj

*winter*

well winter has arrived. we got 3 inches earlier this week and a sheet of ice this morning. Why is it when I can't go out to the yard to shoot, it is when I want to do it the most? Absolute-hope the new release rocks.


----------



## absolutecool

archermarj said:


> well winter has arrived. we got 3 inches earlier this week and a sheet of ice this morning. Why is it when I can't go out to the yard to shoot, it is when I want to do it the most? Absolute-hope the new release rocks.


Yeah, since the other night when I actually made a few decent shots I am itching to get back out and shoot...I haven't felt this good about shooting in a long, long time!!


----------



## CountryWoman

:wave3: Hey Gals:cheers:

Glad you are feeling better shooting absolue:nod: . . I know exactly what you mean archermarj . .i wanted to go out and shoot but the wind showed up today :lol:


----------



## archermarj

the almost quarter of an inch of ice here isn't helping much either. I am contemplating switching my bow from hunting to competition. I am moving to an open class, don't know if it is going to be known 40 or open yet. I will see how I handle the new equipment and how much practice I can get judging yardage before the 3d season starts


----------

